# Weekly Competition 2022-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' R2 F' U R U' R U R F'
*2. *R U' F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U
*3. *R' F U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 U'
*4. *R U2 R2 U' F R' F' U' F R U'
*5. *R' U' F U' R F R2 U' R2 U' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *D B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R' D R2 F U B2 R' D2 F L'
*2. *U B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L F R D' U' L' B' U F'
*3. *F' L' F2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 B' D2 L F' R2 D' R D'
*4. *B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U F U' R2 U2 F L' D' F U2 B' F'
*5. *B L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 F D L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' D U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R B2 R2 B2 F R' F B' U L2 F B Fw2 R2 D' R Fw2 Uw2 U L' F2 Rw2 U2 L R Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' Uw L B
*2. *F' U2 R' B2 R2 B' U L' U' F2 R2 B' R2 L2 B L2 F L2 B Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 D Fw2 Rw2 U2 R D L2 D2 L2 Fw' U' F R2 B2 Rw U2 Fw R' D2 B Uw2
*3. *U R B2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R U L' R' B' D R2 D2 L2 B' Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 R' U D L2 Uw2 L' U' D F' D' Rw2 Fw U2 Fw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 U' Fw' D2 U'
*4. *D2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 F B' R' D R2 B' D2 B2 L U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 F Rw2 F L' B' R2 U2 B' Uw2 F' D' L' Uw F Uw2 F Fw' U' Rw D' L2 Fw2 U
*5. *R U' L D R' U2 L' F U2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L U F' Uw2 B' Uw2 R' Uw2 B' L U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' L2 D Fw2 L R B2 Uw' Rw Fw Uw U Rw R Uw' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' L U2 F Uw Bw' F Dw2 U' Uw2 Bw Lw U2 Bw' Fw F D Bw Rw' L B2 Rw2 Bw' Rw2 U' Fw2 Bw' Rw Bw2 B U' B Bw2 R2 Dw' Uw Lw' F Lw2 Rw B2 R2 Bw' Uw2 Dw' B' Lw2 R' U Lw' Rw2 Uw Dw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' B' Uw U Dw
*2. *U Fw Bw R2 B2 R2 Lw2 L' Rw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' Uw F2 Bw' B Dw' B' Fw2 F2 U2 D2 Rw Dw Bw L2 F' Uw2 F' R F2 Fw Dw' Rw2 B' Lw Bw L R' U2 Lw' U L' B2 Lw' Uw F2 R U2 Lw' R2 Dw2 F2 L2 Uw2 Bw R2 L' Fw2 U2
*3. *D2 F2 R' Dw2 Bw' D' Rw L' Uw2 B F R' Dw2 Bw' R2 F Fw Dw2 L' Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw' U2 Rw' Uw' F' D' Bw Uw' B2 D Dw Bw2 F D2 Bw2 L2 F2 Fw Dw' D Lw2 B Lw2 Bw2 B2 Fw L2 R Lw2 U2 B U' B' Fw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2
*4. *Dw2 Uw2 D U2 Bw2 D B' L' Uw2 R' Dw Fw Rw' B2 Uw2 Dw' D2 R2 D' Lw' L2 D2 F L B L' Bw' F' Uw2 R F2 B' L' U Bw' B2 Lw2 L2 Uw' F' Fw' B L Rw' F2 D' Lw' U2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L2 F Uw' Fw2 B' Bw' L Rw Bw
*5. *L2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw' D2 Dw Bw' Lw2 R' U Rw' L' Lw' Uw' R2 Rw2 B' F' Bw' D Fw R Bw' U2 F2 Bw2 Dw' L2 R2 Fw U' Lw D' R' Fw2 R' Dw' U Uw R' D' Dw Rw' D' Bw Lw' Bw Uw U2 Bw2 Dw L Fw2 R2 Dw2 R2 B U Bw

*6x6x6*
*1. *B Lw' R 3Uw' 3Fw2 D2 Rw2 L' B2 Bw' R' B' U2 3Rw2 B U' R' Uw' Bw' L2 R2 F2 3Uw Dw Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 Bw2 3Rw2 F' U D' Bw D' U 3Rw' 3Fw D2 Rw Uw2 F2 Fw R2 L 3Rw' U2 B' 3Uw2 Dw D' L2 Dw2 U2 Fw' Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Rw2 Lw2 D' 3Uw Bw' D' Dw2 Bw 3Fw Dw' D' Rw' B Lw' Bw2 U2 Dw' Uw' R 3Rw Rw' L2 F
*2. *Lw' L' 3Rw' R Uw2 Bw L Lw2 Dw2 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Rw' L Dw2 3Rw F Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 L' R' U2 D' Lw R U2 Rw2 3Rw F Bw2 D2 Rw' Bw U2 L D Dw Rw Dw2 Uw' F U B Lw Uw R' Uw2 3Fw2 Fw2 L Rw' D' U' Bw' D R Rw2 F B2 3Fw2 R2 3Fw 3Uw2 D' Bw L2 3Uw2 R L' D R2 Fw2 D' Lw' 3Rw U B
*3. *3Rw Bw' R B F' Fw' Uw' U2 Bw2 F' R2 Fw U' 3Rw' Fw2 U' D Uw 3Rw' Rw L2 R2 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw Dw' Bw' Lw L2 3Rw Fw2 U 3Rw2 B' 3Rw Uw' 3Uw' L2 Fw2 U D' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' R D2 L2 Bw' F' Fw2 3Uw2 Lw' D' Bw2 3Uw2 Rw' 3Fw' L' Rw R B' Dw' R2 3Rw2 Dw' Bw2 3Rw R2 Lw2 Uw' U D2 B2 Fw U L
*4. *F U' Rw Fw Dw' D2 Bw' 3Uw2 D2 Uw F2 Rw 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' L2 Lw F R' Rw2 F' U 3Rw' Uw' 3Fw2 Dw' D R L2 D' R2 L2 3Rw' F2 U' Uw2 F' R Lw' L' 3Fw2 B Rw Lw' Dw Lw' 3Uw L Uw' Fw Rw2 Uw U 3Fw Dw' 3Rw U2 D' L2 Rw' B R2 B2 Lw2 Bw U' D2 Uw 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw2 Rw2 B R D Fw2 Lw
*5. *F Rw2 U R2 U2 Fw 3Uw2 Fw Lw U Dw2 Bw' Dw' R L2 3Rw F L' Fw R F' Rw B2 D B 3Fw' 3Uw2 U2 Uw2 Bw' D' Rw D' 3Uw' Lw2 Rw2 F' Dw L' 3Uw' 3Rw Lw2 Uw2 F2 Rw 3Rw Lw2 F2 Dw' Bw' Rw2 B F' Bw' U2 3Rw Bw' U Fw' Lw2 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Fw D 3Rw' U2 3Fw' B Rw 3Fw2 Dw2 Bw 3Fw 3Uw B Fw' Dw R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' Lw' B' R2 Rw' L2 B' Bw U' 3Fw L 3Uw' D Fw' 3Rw Uw2 3Bw Rw Dw2 B2 Bw2 3Lw2 F' Lw' Fw2 D2 Bw Fw2 Dw' 3Bw2 3Fw Fw2 L 3Rw' D' 3Dw' 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 L2 U B' 3Lw R 3Rw 3Uw2 R' Dw 3Dw2 D2 L2 Dw' 3Bw F2 3Uw 3Rw' R2 F U2 3Fw 3Uw' 3Rw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw Dw 3Fw2 U Uw Lw2 3Lw 3Dw2 3Rw R2 L2 Bw' 3Dw' Uw2 3Lw B Uw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Bw' Uw Lw2 D' 3Lw B Dw' B2 Dw L 3Rw' F' L2 Bw R2
*2. *Dw2 B' Uw2 B' 3Fw L Uw' R' 3Fw' R2 B' D R' Bw' D L' 3Bw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 D' 3Bw2 D R 3Uw Fw 3Dw2 Bw Fw' 3Rw2 3Lw F2 Bw' Uw 3Bw' F' Uw' 3Uw 3Bw Lw 3Bw U Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 R2 3Lw2 3Fw2 B2 U2 Uw Bw2 Fw U2 3Dw 3Bw' L2 D2 R' U2 Rw2 3Uw' Dw' R' 3Uw2 Bw' F 3Lw R' B2 Dw2 U' Uw2 Lw2 3Uw2 R Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Uw2 3Lw' 3Fw' Dw' Fw L Uw' 3Uw Dw2 R' U2 3Dw' 3Uw Uw2 D2 L Rw' Uw' 3Bw2 Dw Fw2
*3. *3Bw' 3Fw2 Fw' 3Dw 3Uw2 Dw' F' Bw2 B2 Fw' 3Bw 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Bw' Dw' L 3Rw 3Dw B' 3Bw Bw2 U' 3Dw2 R' Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw Fw B' Bw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Bw 3Lw 3Bw' U 3Fw' D' 3Bw Bw' 3Dw2 3Bw' D2 Dw 3Bw' Lw2 3Lw U Fw Bw 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Fw Lw' 3Rw L2 F' 3Fw2 L2 3Uw' Uw2 B Lw2 Fw' R D L2 Lw Fw' Bw 3Bw' R2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Rw B2 3Fw 3Bw' 3Rw 3Fw' Dw2 L' Lw' 3Fw' Uw' 3Fw' Fw Uw' 3Fw R' Bw Lw B' 3Rw D' U 3Rw' D2
*4. *Rw2 3Dw 3Uw2 D2 L B2 Dw2 3Rw D2 B' Lw2 Dw2 3Uw' D F2 Bw 3Uw Dw' F' 3Lw U Lw Uw Dw F Bw2 3Dw 3Uw' L2 U2 3Dw Dw' Rw 3Uw2 3Lw D Dw2 3Rw2 F Uw' U2 Lw2 F' 3Rw Dw' Uw' D2 Rw B' 3Uw 3Rw' L' 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw' F2 Lw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 B2 Dw Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Dw U F' 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw2 Fw2 3Fw B2 L 3Lw' U2 F' 3Rw2 3Dw 3Rw 3Bw2 Lw R F2 U' 3Uw' 3Fw' R' L 3Dw D2 Uw' 3Rw' Bw2 Lw' U' L2 Dw2 3Lw'
*5. *3Uw' Rw2 B 3Lw Lw F Bw2 Uw' R 3Rw 3Lw2 Dw Fw Lw' Fw' Rw2 3Bw Rw 3Uw' L2 Bw' B 3Lw2 L Fw2 F Bw 3Rw' F Fw Lw' 3Uw' U2 Uw' 3Lw' R' 3Rw Rw U2 3Dw2 Bw Lw' Dw2 L2 Uw Lw B 3Dw 3Fw' L B' Rw' 3Fw' Uw 3Lw 3Dw2 3Bw 3Fw2 Uw' Rw' 3Fw' Lw 3Rw' U' B2 Bw Uw B2 3Bw Uw' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 U F' D 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw 3Lw' R2 3Bw D F Fw B' U2 Uw2 Rw2 3Fw' Lw' Dw Rw2 Dw2 Bw Rw2 Bw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R U' R2 F U R' U' F' R U2
*2. *R U2 F U' F' U' R U' R' F U'
*3. *U' R' F R' F2 R U' R' F R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B' F R D' B' R' B D2 L U L Fw' Uw2
*2. *D2 B F2 D2 B U2 L2 B' U' B D F' D R F' D' F2 L2 D' Rw' Uw2
*3. *D2 R' D2 F U2 R' F2 L2 U' B' R' D2 F U2 D2 F B U2 Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 B2 R F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L B2 R B' R L2 U' F L D' L' Rw2 F Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 U2 F2 R2 Uw2 D2 B U' Fw2 R' Uw D2 R' Rw' F' Uw L' U2 F2 B z' y
*2. *L' F2 R U' D2 F' R' B2 R2 F U R2 D' B2 U' D2 F2 D Uw2 B U Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2 L2 U2 D F L2 U' Rw' Fw2 L' D' F D Uw' Rw2 B Rw' Fw2 B' L y'
*3. *R F D L2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 F' R B R' B' U F' D F Uw2 Rw2 F U' Fw2 L2 U2 F Rw2 D' F B Rw F' R Fw2 F Rw2 Fw' D' L Uw L' F' x y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Fw F2 Uw' L2 D' Bw2 Lw2 Bw B' Uw F R' B' Fw2 Lw' Dw B Lw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Fw2 F' Lw2 Dw' Bw Uw' R Dw Lw2 F' Dw B2 Dw2 Lw B2 Dw Fw' Bw' Dw' Lw' Bw Rw B' U2 Bw D' Fw' Bw Rw Uw Fw' D' B2 U2 Bw' Rw2 B Uw' 3Fw 3Uw
*2. *R2 U R' F2 D U2 B L R2 U' L2 Uw' U Lw2 F B L' Fw' Uw2 D' B Dw D' Uw R2 U2 Lw F D' Fw Dw Bw2 L R2 Lw' Rw' B2 F' Lw F Lw Fw F' U2 D' L' Uw2 F R2 Bw F R Uw U2 F L Rw' D Fw2 3Fw 3Uw
*3. *U2 D2 L' Uw' F L Rw D R' Dw2 F' Rw' Bw Uw Fw2 B' R' Rw F' Uw2 Dw Rw Lw2 Dw' Bw Uw Rw' R2 L' D B2 Fw2 L Fw2 Bw2 U Bw2 D2 Lw Fw' B' Dw L Uw Rw U2 B' Uw F2 Fw U D Fw' Bw' B Lw' U2 Bw U L' 3Fw 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 3Uw Dw L2 R2 3Uw2 Bw' F2 3Fw2 Lw U' 3Fw' B Bw 3Rw' 3Uw B Lw2 Uw2 Dw2 U' 3Uw Lw' Rw' F' Bw2 Rw2 3Fw2 F' R2 3Rw' L' Dw Lw' R2 F2 3Uw' Lw' Bw Fw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 L2 D Rw' Dw' Lw2 R' Uw Rw2 Lw Bw' F Dw Rw' B' 3Rw 3Fw Bw2 3Uw2 Fw2 U Lw' B Fw' R' Lw2 3Rw' B Bw' Uw' Lw' 3Uw F 3Fw Rw Bw 3Rw2 L Rw z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Bw2 B 3Fw' F2 3Lw2 Lw' D' U' 3Dw' Fw' U2 3Bw' Dw Bw D' 3Dw2 Uw' Rw U' 3Uw R' U Dw2 Bw2 U2 Bw 3Rw' Fw2 U' R 3Dw' Fw R2 Lw B' F' Fw 3Fw2 Uw 3Bw' L2 3Rw' F' L2 Uw Fw' U F' Fw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw' R2 Uw' 3Dw2 D Dw' 3Rw' R2 Uw' B' 3Bw' F' L2 Dw Uw2 D U2 3Bw2 F2 Fw 3Fw' Lw F Lw 3Bw2 3Rw Uw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Bw2 F2 U' L' U D' 3Uw2 Lw2 U' D' 3Uw' Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Fw z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U B2 U R2 L F D2 B R' D R F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *R B2 R' D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F D2 U' B R U2 Rw' Uw
*3. *R F' R2 D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 B' L D2 B D2 F L R2 Uw'
*4. *D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U L F2 R2 B L' F R2 U2 F U R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*5. *U' L' D U2 L2 B U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U B' R D' F' U' F' Uw
*6. *D2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' D' F L D2 B' L2 B F2 U R2 F2
*7. *L D2 L F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B L' U F2 L D R' B2 U' R' U2 Rw2
*8. *R2 U' F R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 F U F R U' L U' Fw Uw2
*9. *U' L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 B D F' D' B R F L' U Fw' Uw2
*10. *R D2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F' D' L' U R2 B' L D2 F' D2 L Fw' Uw2
*11. *F' L F2 B' D F2 L F R2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' R U Rw Uw
*12. *F' R' B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 L B2 R B L' F2 L' U2 Rw
*13. *F2 R2 D' F' U2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F' R B' D2 F D U B U' Fw' Uw2
*14. *R D2 R' F2 D2 U' B2 D U' F U2 R B2 D' U' L' F' D' Rw' Uw
*15. *B' U B U' R F' L D' R' D' L2 U2 F2 R U2 R F2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *U B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 B U B' U' R2 U' R D B' F R D' Rw Uw
*17. *L2 B U' B2 D2 F D2 R' B2 D' F2 U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 B Rw' Uw'
*18. *D R D' L2 D' L U' R F2 B U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' B' U' B2 Uw'
*19. *L' U2 L2 F' R' U R' L2 F B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D Fw Uw
*20. *L F D2 L' F2 L' U' F' L U' F L2 B D2 B L2 D2 B' U Fw' Uw2
*21. *F2 B L2 B D L D' R2 U2 F D2 B R2 L2 B2 L2 R F D2 Rw' Uw2
*22. *L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D U2 F R F2 L' D' B U B2 R' D Fw Uw'
*23. *F U' R D2 L' D R2 F' U' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 L' B' Rw2
*24. *D' L F' L' D2 B2 R U L D' U2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B' R2 D' Rw Uw'
*25. *B2 L2 D2 B2 F' U2 B F' D' F L2 D2 B R' B D R2 B' L2 Fw' Uw
*26. *L2 U2 L2 B U2 B D2 B' D R D U B' F2 D R2 U F' R' Fw' Uw'
*27. *L2 U B F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 F' U L D' U2 R U2 F' Rw Uw
*28. *R2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D2 B L D' L2 D R2 F2
*29. *L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L2 D L' B U2 L2 U' B U2 F U' Rw' Uw
*30. *B' U2 B U2 B' L2 B U B' R D2 L2 D U2 L F' R D U Fw Uw2
*31. *D R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U F' U B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 L B' Rw' Uw2
*32. *L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 F' D' L' U F' R B2 R2 U L' U Rw2 Uw
*33. *U2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 F L2 R' U' L' R D2 R F' R2 U L' D Rw' Uw'
*34. *L' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F R U' F' U' B F' U B' U' R Fw
*35. *L2 B U L' D2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F' B L2 F B' L U L Fw' Uw
*36. *F' R B2 L B F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D L' U F' D U F Rw Uw
*37. *R B D F' D' B2 D2 B U B' L' F2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*38. *B2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 R D' F D F' L U R B U' L D' Rw' Uw
*39. *U B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D B' R' U' B2 D2 L D' F U2 L Uw2
*40. *U2 F R U F D' F B' U2 B' U2 R2 F U' B L' D' Rw Uw
*41. *F R' F D2 F' L' F L2 U R2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 U2 L B' D' Rw' Uw'
*42. *F2 D2 R' B2 U R2 B' D F U2 D2 R' L' F2 L D2 R' U L'
*43. *F L U2 R' B R2 B2 R B U' R2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 Uw'
*44. *B' U D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 B' F2 R' F2 R U B' L U Rw'
*45. *L D F2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R' B' D' U B2 L B U2 Rw2
*46. *L' F B L U' F' B D' F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R' L' F' L B Uw
*47. *F2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 B L2 F' D R' U F U R B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *F D B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L' D R F D2 L' U' B' U' R B2 Rw Uw'
*49. *D2 F2 R' D2 U2 L' D2 R U2 F2 B' R F L' U' B' F2 D L2 R Fw
*50. *F2 U2 F2 B' L F U' B2 U' B R' B R2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 F' Rw
*51. *D F' D2 F2 D2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B L2 B F2 L Uw'
*52. *B2 L B2 D2 L' U2 R U2 F L' U2 F2 D B' F R B2 D' Rw2
*53. *B2 L D2 B2 L2 R B2 L U2 D B' F2 R2 U2 B D2 U' L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*54. *B U B2 R2 F L' U' R2 F2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L' U' L' F Rw' Uw2
*55. *L2 B U2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' L2 D' R B D2 L D' F2 U' Rw' Uw'
*56. *D B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' B2 F' D U2 L U' Rw Uw'
*57. *L' F2 L F U F2 R F2 L' B2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*58. *L' D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' U' F' U2 L U F R' Fw' Uw
*59. *L2 F R2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F L' F R' B' F2 D' U' R U Rw' Uw
*60. *B' L2 F' R' D R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 U' F' U' B' R2 D2 Fw Uw'
*61. *U R' F' L B2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' U' L' F' U L' B' Rw Uw
*62. *R' D' R' L' D' L2 D L' U2 R B2 L F2 R L F' D L D Rw2 Uw2
*63. *R2 B L2 D F2 B D' F2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L' U' Rw Uw
*64. *B D2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 U' L D2 L' F' U2 L' R' D B2 Rw Uw'
*65. *U' L' F2 B' R' F' D B' U' F2 L' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*66. *U2 L B2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 F' U L' F2 R' D2 L2 D' L2 B Uw
*67. *B2 F D2 F R2 F U' L' B U R' U L' F' R' B' D Rw' Uw'
*68. *B U' F2 B L2 U' R U2 B F2 D R2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*69. *B2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D U' R U F L' B U F R' B2 F2 Rw Uw
*70. *U2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 R2 F L F L2 U R D' R' D' B' D Rw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' U B D2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B' R F L' R B' D B'
*2. *U2 R' B' U' B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 F' D R U R D2 B2
*3. *D2 R2 U2 F U2 B F' D2 R' U' B U2 L2 R' D' L' U2 F' D2
*4. *R U2 L U2 B2 U2 R D' B' D' R' F' L' U2 R2 B F D'
*5. *B R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B F' R D' R2 F L D' L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 B D' F2 L' B' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 R'
*2. *D' B2 U' F' R' F2 D2 L' B2 L B2 U L D2 F R F'
*3. *L' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 L' U B' L2 B R D2 L' D
*4. *B U2 L2 B' F R2 B F2 D' L2 B L D' U2 R' U R B U
*5. *L' U R2 D' R' F2 L' U' D B R' L D2 B2 R D2 L B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' R B R2 D2 B R U L2 U' F' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R'
*2. *R' B U' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 L D2 R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 D L' F2
*3. *U R2 D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 D' R' D' F2 L' F R2 D' U' F2
*4. *F' U2 B' D2 L B' L' D2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 F L' F2 D'
*5. *L B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R F L' F' D' B U' B2 L2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 L' D' B2 R D F' B U' B U F2 R2 U' D L2 U2 R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' F U' L' D' B2 F2 L2 U L2 F' R2 B' D' F L' F' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 D F' D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B D2 U' R' D2 R U' F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U2 R U R' F U2 F U2 R'
*3. *D2 F D B' D' L2 U' D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F' R2 L' D
*4. *U L F U2 R2 D2 U B2 R F D2 F2 D' U B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 Uw2 R' D' Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 R B2 Rw2 U L2 Fw2 B Rw2 U' Fw' R' Uw Rw' Uw L Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U R U' R U2 F2 R2 F' R'
*3. *F' R2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R U' B L' R D' F D' L
*4. *F L U' F2 L D2 R U2 R' F2 U2 L B2 F' U F' L' D' R' F Fw2 U' R2 D Fw2 F2 U L D2 L2 Fw2 R' U' B Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw Rw2 L Uw' B Rw' F2 Rw' D2
*5. *F2 Rw D R' B' Bw2 Fw' U' Rw Fw' Bw R2 L2 B Uw2 U F' Dw Bw2 R2 L' B2 Fw U' Dw' D Bw2 Dw' R2 Lw D F2 Bw' R' U' L2 Uw' Fw2 Rw U Rw D' Uw' Fw2 R F U R2 F' Bw Lw2 Uw U Rw2 R Dw' L Uw' Bw2 L'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F U' F U' F R2 U' R2
*3. *F U L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 U' R' F' R' B2 U2 F L' U2
*4. *F' D2 L2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' B' D2 L2 U' F2 L B' U2 Uw2 L D' U' Fw2 F2 U B2 Rw2 L U' Fw2 R' Fw' R' F U L Rw' Uw' Rw2 B' R' D' Rw'
*5. *L' Bw2 Lw' R' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 L' F' Dw' B' Dw2 D2 F Bw' Lw2 R L Dw2 L' Rw' B2 Fw' R' Fw Rw' R2 B2 F' Fw' Lw' Dw B2 Dw B Dw2 R Fw L2 U2 B2 U Dw F2 Bw2 L2 F' Fw Uw Lw2 F R' F Lw2 B2 Dw' L2 B'
*6. *R2 D2 3Fw2 Fw D' F2 Lw R' U' F Uw' Fw2 R' Fw2 D2 U' R' L Fw Lw' D2 R F' Fw Bw Uw' U2 3Fw R B2 3Fw Rw2 U Fw2 3Uw2 U2 Bw Lw' D' L Rw2 3Rw' Fw2 U' Lw' D' 3Uw B Uw' Lw' U F2 D L2 B L2 D' Lw L' U' B Lw F B R 3Uw2 Lw U' L' R2 Lw2 F Fw' 3Fw' U2 L2 R Fw' Uw2 Rw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R F' R' U R' U' R U2 R' F2
*3. *B' L D B' L U F' U' R' B U2 F R2 F' R2 B' U2 B
*4. *D2 R' B2 D2 B L2 D2 F R2 B D2 B' L D2 F R D2 U L' B' Fw2 L' F2 Rw2 F' Uw2 F D2 L F2 U2 F Rw2 Uw F2 Uw' F' Uw' Rw Fw' R2 Uw L2 Fw2 D2
*5. *B' L R Dw B' Uw' Rw2 U' L Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw' U Rw' Lw' F2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw L Dw' Bw R2 Bw2 Dw2 R2 Dw' R D B' U' Lw2 D2 Lw2 B D Dw U' Rw' F R Lw2 Fw Uw B L F Rw2 Fw Lw' L Bw' Lw Uw D2 U Fw
*6. *Uw D2 U' L 3Rw2 U' Bw Lw2 3Rw 3Uw Dw2 3Rw' Uw' Rw Uw' Fw Rw' Dw Bw 3Rw2 U2 3Rw' 3Uw' L' B2 Rw' U' Uw Rw D' L' Rw' 3Fw2 Bw 3Uw2 R' Dw B 3Rw2 Lw2 B2 Uw' L R2 D' Uw B' 3Uw' Bw' Rw' F2 D2 Bw Dw' R2 3Fw 3Uw' U' Fw L' D Fw' D2 L' F Rw' Fw' B2 L2 Lw2 U Dw' Bw' R D' 3Fw Dw' L2 Fw Uw
*7. *L2 Bw' 3Bw Rw' Fw 3Dw2 3Uw2 Fw' Uw' Bw 3Lw2 D Lw' U' D' 3Fw2 3Dw2 Lw L2 B' Lw' U2 L' 3Uw2 3Lw Rw' B Lw2 R U' Rw2 F L' D' 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Uw Lw2 3Uw' Rw' Fw 3Bw2 F2 Lw D' R' B2 Lw F Uw' 3Bw Uw2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 Bw 3Rw2 Dw R2 Rw' Uw' R2 Uw2 Lw' Fw' Uw2 F2 3Bw 3Fw2 D 3Rw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 L Rw 3Lw' Dw D B 3Rw Rw 3Uw2 L U' 3Rw Dw' F D 3Fw' D' F2 Fw' R2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR1+ DL4+ UL4- U1- R4- D1- L0+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R4+ D0+ L1- ALL1- DR DL UL
*2. *UR1+ DR5- DL4+ UL1+ U4- R1- D3+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R4- D4- L3+ ALL6+ DR UL
*3. *UR1+ DR6+ DL4+ UL5- U3+ R3- D6+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R3+ D3+ L2- ALL1- UR DR DL
*4. *UR4- DR2+ DL6+ UL4+ U1- R5+ D3- L3- ALL4- y2 U3- R2- D4+ L2- ALL5- DL
*5. *UR3- DR3- DL5- UL2+ U2- R1- D2+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U3- R4- D6+ L4+ ALL5-

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B U B' U L R' U B' R' L' l' r' b
*2. *R B U' B' U' R B' R L U' B' u l b'
*3. *R' B' U' L' B R U' B L U' B' u l r b
*4. *R' B L U' R' B L B U B R u l' r' b'
*5. *L' U' L' B R' U' L B' L' U' L' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,3) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (0,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-5)
*2. *(0,5) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (5,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (1,0)
*3. *(3,5) / (-2,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0)
*4. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-4,-1) / (4,-2) / (5,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (3,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-2) / (-1,-2)
*5. *(0,2) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-2) / (-2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' R' U B R L' B L' R' L
*2. *B U B L' U B' L U' R' B U
*3. *L B R' U L B' R L' B U' R'
*4. *L R U B' L B' R' U' B R U'
*5. *L U R L' U L' R' U R' U L'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip R' BL' U BR' R2' U2' F flip R' U2' F' L2' BL2' U2 BR BL2' U2 F2' R2 U' F U2' R U2' F
*2. *F2 flip BL' U2 L2' BL2' BR2' BL BR2' flip U2 R2 BR BL' U2 L2 BL2' L' U R2 F' R2' U2' F2 R2' F2 U2 F U2 R2 U'
*3. *R2' flip R U2 BR2' R' U2 R F' flip U2 R2' F2' U2 BL2' U' L2' U2 R2 U R2 F U2' F2 R2' F' R F' U'
*4. *U L' U R2 U2' F' L2 BL2' flip L U BR2 BL2 L BL2 BR2 U F R F U2' R2' U' F2' R U' R' F
*5. *flip BR2 U2' L2' U2' L' F flip R F2 U' L BR2 BL' U2 L2 U2 R2' U2 R' F2 U' F2' U2' F' R U2 F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' U F U2 F U' F U2 R U'
*3. *L2 F L2 F' D2 B F L2 F2 U' F R2 B2 D' R B L' D2 F'
*4. *D B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U R' B' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' F' Rw2 Uw2 B2 D B' D2 Fw2 D' Rw2 D' B2 R2 D Rw' U2 F' Uw2 R U' L' Uw' L' R2 Uw' Fw' F'
*5. *F Dw Lw' Bw Rw B2 Uw' F2 D F Uw2 F Bw U Lw' L2 Fw Uw U' Fw' B' Bw2 D Uw Bw' U2 L' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Dw2 L Rw2 Dw2 F' Dw' Lw' R Dw' U2 Fw' D' B2 L F U Rw2 Bw B Lw' U Fw2 B' L2 Dw' U B2 Uw Fw' Dw
*OH. *D2 B R U F U2 F2 D' B' U' R F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L' F2
*Clock. *UR3+ DR5+ DL1+ UL1- U3- R2+ D3+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R5- D3+ L2- ALL4+ DR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' L U L B' L' B R' L' R' L' u r'
*Square-1. *(1,0) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (6,-1) / (0,-2) / (2,0) /
*Skewb. *L R B' L U B' L U L' R B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L F r' f' l r' f F r' f' B R B' F L R' B'
*2. *B f l' b' l' b r b L F' L R' B' L B' F'
*3. *l' f' l' f' F l' r' f' L F' L B' R' B' L' F' R' B'
*4. *r b' f' F L r' b l f' B' L' F' R' B F R B L
*5. *L r' b' f' l' r' b' f' l' b' L B' F' L B F' R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U' B' Uw Bw L' Rw' R B Lw' U' Bw Uw Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw Lw Bw' Rw u' b'
*2. *Lw' U' R B' Rw Lw Rw B Uw' R Rw' Lw Bw Lw' Uw Bw' Rw u l' b
*3. *Uw U Bw' R' Bw L Uw Lw' U' R' B Uw' Bw Lw' Rw' u' l'
*4. *Bw Uw L' Bw L' Rw B' Lw' R' Uw B' Rw Uw Rw' Bw' Lw Rw Lw' u l r
*5. *Bw Rw' L' B Rw U Lw L R' B Uw' Rw' Lw' Rw Uw' Bw' Uw' u l' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R D R U2 L D R2 D L D L U L D R3 U L2 U R2 D L D L U L U R D R U2 R D L U L D2 R U2 L D2 R D L U L D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U R U L U R D L3 D R D R2 U2 L2 D R U L U R D L D2 R2 U L U L U L D R D2 L U R D R U L2 D R U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R D L U L2 U2 R2 D R D L3 U R2 U L2 D R3 D L2 D L U R U R D2 R U2 L U L D3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R U L U R U R2 D2 L D R U2 L D2 L U2 R D R D L2 U L U R2 U L2 D R2 D L U2 R D L U R2 D L D R U L D L U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L2 D R3 U L2 D3 L U R2 D R U L D L U R D R U L U R D L U L D R2 U L U L2 D2 R D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 D B2 U2 R' F R2 L U2 R D R2 F U2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L R D' R F' U2 R2 U' R' B D' U B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L R2 F2 U F2 D U L2 F' D' L' U B' D L R' U2 R2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' D B2 R U2 L F' D' R F B' D B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L F2 R U' B U2 B2 D L2 D2 U' B2 L D R2 B' L2 D U' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 R U' B U2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L B D' F L B2 D
*2. *D' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B L F' D L2 B L D F'
*3. *F D' L2 B L' D2 B' R' F L' U B' D2 F U2 F2 L2
*4. *R' U' L' F R2 U' F U' R' B2 U2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 F D
*5. *L2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R' F' L D2 L2 U' F2 L D U R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UL UB UR LB UL UF UB UR UF UL RF UF UR UL LB UL LF UL UB UR UF UL LB RB UR UF UL UF UR DF LF DL DR DF LF UF UR RF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RB+2 UR RB DB+ DL LF-2 DB-2
*2. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UF LB UL RF UF UR UL UF UB UL RF UF UR UF UR UL LB RB UB UR UF LB UL LF UF UR UL UB UR RB DL LB UB LF UF DR DF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UL+2 LB UL-2 DR+2 DF LF+ DR-2 UR+ DB+ RB- DL+2 LF UF+
*3. * UB UR UL UF UL UF UR UL UB UL UF UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UB LB RF UF UR RF UF LF UF UR UB RB UR RF UR RF UF UL LB UB DL DB DF LF DL DF RF LF DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR+2 RB+2 DB+ RB DL LF
*4. * UL UB UR UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UR LB UB UR UF RF UR UB UL UF UR UB UR LB UL UF UR RB UB LF UF UR UL UB RB UR UF RF RB LF UL UB DB LB DF LF DL DB DF DL DB UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 DF- RF UR DL+ LB+ DL LB UB+2 RB+ UB RB UB+ RB+2 UR RB UR+2 RF+ UR UB- DF DL-2
*5. * UR UB UR UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UB UL UF UB RF UR UB UL LB UL UB UL UF RF UR RB UR RB LF UF UR UL UB UR LF UL UF UL UB UL RF RB LF DB RB DB DF DL DR RF UR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR+2 RB+2 UR+ UF- RB DB RB+ DL+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L U' B BL L BL' L' B' U' L' R' F' L' F L R L' U L' U' R' U' L F' L U F R' U F' R D' B BR' F' L' D BL'
*2. *R' F' L' R' U' R U L BR' D BR D' F' BR R' BR' L U' L' F U F' R' L' F' R F R L' B R F' U B' BR F U
*3. *L' U B BL B' U' L' B BL B' L F U R U' R' F' U' F L R F U' L R U R' F' U' F D' BR R' L BL' B' D' BL'
*4. *U' L U' L' B L BL L' BL' B' L' R' F' L' F L R F U' R U' F U' R F' L R L F U' B' U BR R' L' B
*5. *R' L' R' U' R U L R' F R' F' BR' D' F' D F BR F R L R' F R U F U' R L' U' L U' F BR D' R F' D BL' BR' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2022)

Results for week 40: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Ash Black, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(214)
1.  1.22 Caíque crispim
2.  1.37 Luke Garrett
3.  1.46 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.49 BrianJ
5.  1.63 OriginalUsername
6.  1.64 MichaelNielsen
7.  1.83 Jge
8.  1.94 darrensaito
9.  1.98 Imsoosm
9.  1.98 Christopher Fandrich
11.  1.99 Redicubeman
12.  2.00 Legomanz
13.  2.04 Ryan Pilat
14.  2.05 leomannen
15.  2.06 Shaun Mack
16.  2.07 Cody_Caston
17.  2.20 tsutt099
18.  2.21 asiahyoo1997
18.  2.21 AndyMok
20.  2.28 Sean Hartman
21.  2.32 2018KEAR02
22.  2.34 remopihel
23.  2.36 Ash Black
24.  2.37 DhruvA
25.  2.42 Vlad Hordiienko
25.  2.42 arquillian
27.  2.49 parkertrager
28.  2.54 Boris McCoy
29.  2.55 NewoMinx
30.  2.61 BradenTheMagician
31.  2.62 lilwoaji
32.  2.69 Jorian Meeuse
33.  2.76 Zamirul Faris
34.  2.78 Antto Pitkänen
35.  2.79 Greyson bananas
36.  2.80 agradess2
36.  2.80 Eli Apperson
36.  2.80 InfinityCuber324
39.  2.84 fdskljgrie
40.  2.86 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  2.92 AidanNoogie
42.  2.93 Caleb Rogers
43.  2.94 Cuber2s
44.  2.98 EvanWright1
45.  2.99 Max C.
46.  3.02 tJardigradHe
47.  3.03 nigelthecuber
48.  3.08 mariotdias
48.  3.08 WizardCM
50.  3.13 turtwig
51.  3.14 JustGoodCuber
52.  3.17 abhijat
53.  3.18 midnightcuberx
54.  3.21 HTS98
55.  3.23 Tues
56.  3.24 wearephamily1719
57.  3.27 ARSCubing
58.  3.29 KingTriden
59.  3.36 Ontricus
59.  3.36 trangium
61.  3.38 zSquirreL
62.  3.42 Sub1Hour
62.  3.42 aznbn
64.  3.44 AydenNguyen
65.  3.48 Chris Van Der Brink
66.  3.49 Luke Solves Cubes
67.  3.52 VectorCubes
68.  3.55 the super cuber
68.  3.55 yijunleow
70.  3.57 eyeballboi
71.  3.58 CubeEnthusiast15
72.  3.61 JacobLittleton
73.  3.63 Fred Lang
74.  3.65 bennettstouder
74.  3.65 Cale S
76.  3.70 gruuby
76.  3.70 KrokosB
78.  3.72 Dimitry
79.  3.73 Mr_Man_I_Am
79.  3.73 ichcubegerne
79.  3.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  3.76 Nong Quoc Khanh
83.  3.81 hyn
84.  3.83 DGCubes
85.  3.84 MJbaka
86.  3.85 rdurette10
86.  3.85 Magma Cubing
88.  3.86 Harsha Paladugu
89.  3.91 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
90.  3.92 Timona
91.  3.95 Calcube
92.  3.97 weatherman223
92.  3.97 thecubemaster23
94.  3.98 DuckubingCuber347
95.  4.00 stanley chapel
96.  4.01 DynaXT
97.  4.08 floqualmie
98.  4.11 bluishshark
99.  4.12 That1Cuber
99.  4.12 lumes2121
99.  4.12 TheReasonableCuber
102.  4.13 João Vinicius
102.  4.13 sigalig
104.  4.14 MCuber
105.  4.16 hah27
106.  4.17 Topherlul
107.  4.22 Parke187
108.  4.31 Jammy
109.  4.33 Garf
110.  4.34 Nitin Kumar 2018
111.  4.39 ya boi jimmy
112.  4.42 Cubing Mania
113.  4.43 Daniel 3x3
114.  4.44 AidenCubes
115.  4.48 abunickabhi
116.  4.49 Jakub D
117.  4.51 KingWilwin16
118.  4.54 dhafin
119.  4.66 Alison Meador
120.  4.71 bbbbbbbowen
120.  4.71 Fisko
122.  4.74 Nevan J
123.  4.76 Super_Cuber903
124.  4.79 rlnninja44
125.  4.80 NotMeCubes
126.  4.86 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
127.  4.88 Ianwubby
128.  4.89 FLS99
129.  4.90 SpiFunTastic
130.  4.92 Clock_Enthusiast
131.  4.94 calcuber1800
132.  4.98 DUDECUBER
133.  4.99 Koen van Aller
134.  5.00 OriEy
134.  5.00 KamTheCuber
136.  5.02 Heheheha
137.  5.06 Chai003
138.  5.07 Noob's Cubes
139.  5.08 Cubey_Tube
139.  5.08 White KB
139.  5.08 edcuberrules8473
142.  5.13 Isaiah The Scott
143.  5.14 InlandEmpireCuber
144.  5.16 KellanTheCubingCoder
145.  5.19 Poorcuber09
146.  5.25 c00bmaster
147.  5.32 switkreytyahhhh
148.  5.37 Hyperion
149.  5.45 CubeLub3r
149.  5.45 drpfisherman
151.  5.47 Theemo
152.  5.50 LittleLumos
153.  5.51 Jack Law
154.  5.56 Jaco Momberg 
155.  5.57 Henry13
156.  5.63 pb_cuber
157.  5.69 GooseCuber
158.  5.95 NotyingCubes
159.  6.04 BigBrainBoi989
160.  6.06 Abram Grimsley
161.  6.10 SYUTEO
162.  6.16 Thewan
163.  6.18 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
164.  6.24 Meanjuice
165.  6.33 Hazwi
166.  6.39 Calumv 
167.  6.50 Lukz
168.  6.74 xyzzy
169.  6.79 WTFperm
170.  6.84 Mike Hughey
171.  6.86 Jacobo_Formigós
172.  6.93 SpeedCubeLegend17
173.  7.25 kbrune
174.  7.26 tabberkev
175.  7.28 dylpickle123780
175.  7.28 padddi
177.  7.35 Rubika-37-021204
178.  7.37 tungsten
179.  7.39 SUCubing
180.  7.45 Quixoteace
181.  7.62 Danielle Ang
182.  7.64 Ricco
183.  7.70 Magimus
184.  7.91 Young_sap_BeCubing
184.  7.91 myoder
186.  7.93 cubing_addict
187.  8.02 N4C0
188.  8.06 Panagiotis Christopoulos
189.  8.14 sporteisvogel
190.  8.19 NONOGamer12
191.  8.28 One Wheel
192.  8.62 UkkoE
193.  8.63 Raphsurvivor
194.  8.66 Qzinator
195.  8.68 Jason Tzeng
196.  8.83 Kayden
197.  8.89 Akshath
198.  9.15 Jrg
199.  9.30 Mrdoobery
200.  9.32 EmmaTheCapicorn
201.  9.75 Andy Chakarov
202.  10.08 Maxematician
203.  10.41 Penguinocuber
204.  11.01 Jacck
205.  11.24 Jany
206.  11.57 RubikAr
207.  12.21 arbivara
208.  12.56 rPlane331
209.  14.13 Rubik’s cube champion
210.  15.43 GWL1000
211.  15.67 Krökeldil
211.  15.67 Fusion Cuber
213.  18.06 lucazdoescubingstuff
214.  23.29 Firestar


*3x3x3*(276)
1.  5.02 iLikeCheese
2.  5.92 BrianJ
3.  6.13 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  6.15 benzhao
5.  6.36 asiahyoo1997
6.  6.68 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  6.83 Shaun Mack
8.  6.93 Zamirul Faris
9.  6.96 tJardigradHe
10.  6.97 Max C.
11.  7.05 darrensaito
12.  7.15 Ryan Pilat
13.  7.27 Charles Jerome
14.  7.32 lilwoaji
15.  7.33 OriginalUsername
15.  7.33 JackPfeifer
17.  7.40 KingTriden
18.  7.46 DLXCubing
19.  7.75 ExultantCarn
20.  7.77 AndyMok
21.  7.86 MichaelNielsen
22.  7.93 FishyIshy
23.  7.98 Ash Black
24.  7.99 Tues
25.  8.00 Heewon Seo
26.  8.07 Das Cubing
27.  8.12 eyeballboi
28.  8.23 Greyson bananas
29.  8.32 tsutt099
30.  8.35 EvanWright1
31.  8.37 AydenNguyen
32.  8.44 AidanNoogie
32.  8.44 Kylegadj
34.  8.51 SpeedyReedy
35.  8.54 Christopher Fandrich
36.  8.59 Redicubeman
37.  8.71 Jge
37.  8.71 BradenTheMagician
39.  8.76 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
40.  8.80 Sean Hartman
41.  8.86 Caíque crispim
42.  8.91 Cubey_Tube
43.  8.98 Cale S
44.  9.02 Boris McCoy
45.  9.03 mihnea3000
46.  9.06 leomannen
47.  9.08 thecubemaster23
48.  9.28 Jammy
49.  9.33 NewoMinx
50.  9.34 Cody_Caston
51.  9.38 Parke187
51.  9.38 any name you wish
53.  9.41 JacobLittleton
54.  9.44 DhruvA
55.  9.45 bbbbbbbowen
56.  9.47 KrokosB
57.  9.52 the super cuber
58.  9.53 turtwig
58.  9.53 Chris Van Der Brink
60.  9.54 abhijat
61.  9.57 Eli Apperson
62.  9.61 Ontricus
62.  9.61 yijunleow
62.  9.61 Vince M
65.  9.64 arquillian
66.  9.66 Jude_Stradtner
67.  9.69 remopihel
68.  9.72 2018KEAR02
69.  9.77 MCuber
70.  9.81 TheCubingAddict980
71.  9.90 Cuber2s
72.  9.94 BradyLawrence
73.  10.00 Theemo
74.  10.07 Mr_Man_I_Am
75.  10.11 DGCubes
76.  10.17 gruuby
77.  10.18 20luky3
78.  10.21 WizardCM
79.  10.31 hah27
80.  10.39 Fred Lang
81.  10.40 TheReasonableCuber
82.  10.42 VectorCubes
82.  10.42 ichcubegerne
84.  10.46 NotMeCubes
84.  10.46 PCCuber
86.  10.48 Trexrush1
87.  10.73 agradess2
88.  10.75 DuckubingCuber347
88.  10.75 switkreytyahhhh
90.  10.79 Dimitry
91.  10.80 Calumv 
92.  10.85 Oliver Pällo
93.  10.87 Harsha Paladugu
94.  10.88 mariotdias
95.  10.91 Nong Quoc Khanh
96.  10.94 ARJCuber
97.  11.05 Timona
98.  11.19 leolrg
98.  11.19 Ianwubby
100.  11.22 lumes2121
101.  11.34 RedstoneTim
102.  11.39 wearephamily1719
103.  11.41 niharika22001100
104.  11.42 Luke Solves Cubes
105.  11.46 aznbn
106.  11.49 João Vinicius
107.  11.54 Enoch Jiang
108.  11.55 Alison Meador
109.  11.56 Alpha cuber
110.  11.58 rlnninja44
111.  11.62 Xauxage
112.  11.63 WHY841
113.  11.67 DemonChihuahua
113.  11.67 trangium
115.  11.73 beabernardes
115.  11.73 xyzzy
117.  11.74 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
118.  11.75 abunickabhi
119.  11.77 Koen van Aller
120.  11.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
121.  11.86 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
122.  11.89 Maxematician
123.  11.90 Fisko
124.  11.91 Dylan Swarts
125.  11.92 Triangles_are_cubers
126.  11.93 midnightcuberx
127.  12.06 MJbaka
127.  12.06 Victor Tang
129.  12.12 superkitkat106
130.  12.22 Calcube
131.  12.23 Nitin Kumar 2018
132.  12.28 bennettstouder
133.  12.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
134.  12.42 KingWilwin16
135.  12.54 KellanTheCubingCoder
136.  12.57 pjk
137.  12.59 dylpickle123780
138.  12.61 Jules Graham
138.  12.61 JustGoodCuber
140.  12.70 Magma Cubing
141.  12.72 Nevan J
142.  12.77 Sub1Hour
143.  12.79 LwBigcubes
144.  12.86 InfinityCuber324
144.  12.86 SpiFunTastic
146.  12.96 Omkar1
146.  12.96 Super_Cuber903
148.  13.09 FishTalons
149.  13.11 nigelthecuber
150.  13.13 SpeedCubeReview
151.  13.17 sigalig
152.  13.25 c00bmaster
153.  13.46 breadears
154.  13.73 floqualmie
155.  13.76 OriEy
156.  13.89 DUDECUBER
157.  13.90 ARSCubing
158.  13.99 Garf
159.  14.08 drpfisherman
160.  14.17 FLS99
160.  14.17 CubeLub3r
162.  14.19 nonamed_duck
163.  14.21 InlandEmpireCuber
164.  14.22 kbrune
165.  14.28 Ssiא
166.  14.31 AidenCubes
167.  14.38 Cubing Mania
168.  14.41 stanley chapel
169.  14.63 DynaXT
170.  14.65 HTS98
171.  14.79 hyn
172.  14.90 Jaco Momberg 
173.  14.99 rdurette10
174.  15.02 elimescube
175.  15.05 Kaito Kid Cuber
176.  15.09 qatumciuzacqul
177.  15.22 SYUTEO
178.  15.29 Tsukasa Sano
179.  15.36 Li Xiang
180.  15.45 WTFperm
181.  15.54 Henry13
182.  15.67 50ph14
183.  15.96 dhafin
184.  16.12 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
185.  16.15 Poorcuber09
186.  16.31 Hyperion
187.  16.42 CT-6666
188.  16.53 Abram Grimsley
189.  16.65 LittleLumos
189.  16.65 Topherlul
191.  16.92 bluishshark
191.  16.92 pb_cuber
191.  16.92 bobbybob
194.  16.94 Chai003
195.  16.97 Somebody0009
195.  16.97 White KB
197.  16.98 That1Cuber
198.  17.01 Isaiah The Scott
199.  17.37 GabTheCuber
200.  17.40 Heheheha
201.  17.59 Noob's Cubes
202.  17.86 RyanSoh
203.  17.97 RisingShinx
204.  17.98 Tekooo
205.  18.06 GooseCuber
206.  18.46 SpeedCubeLegend17
207.  18.61 padddi
208.  18.90 Danielle Ang
209.  18.98 Jason Tzeng
210.  19.29 myoder
211.  19.33 NotyingCubes
212.  19.46 fdskljgrie
213.  19.51 tabberkev
214.  19.70 Raphsurvivor
214.  19.70 filmip
216.  19.74 Hazwi
217.  19.82 khachuli
218.  19.90 Jack Law
219.  20.22 FeelTheBeat
220.  20.38 Jlit
221.  20.91 Elisa Rippe
222.  20.96 Akshath
223.  21.44 Jrg
224.  21.45 Lukz
225.  22.21 NONOGamer12
226.  22.38 N4C0
227.  22.46 edcuberrules8473
228.  22.95 tungsten
229.  23.00 Rubika-37-021204
230.  23.08 Ricco
231.  23.19 Meanjuice
232.  23.32 helloimcubedup
233.  23.45 BigBrainBoi989
234.  23.46 CubeEnthusiast15
235.  23.51 sporteisvogel
236.  23.72 Quixoteace
237.  23.89 TheDog35
238.  23.95 Jacobo_Formigós
239.  24.12 1davey29
240.  24.19 Caleb Rogers
241.  24.24 NoSekt
242.  24.40 Magimus
243.  24.44 Daniel 3x3
244.  25.00 SUCubing
245.  25.23 ya boi jimmy
246.  26.13 Exmestify
247.  26.62 Krökeldil
248.  26.84 One Wheel
249.  27.62 Jany
250.  27.80 Thewan
251.  27.83 astnon
252.  27.84 Kayden
253.  27.98 Jacck
254.  28.01 GT8590
255.  28.57 Penguinocuber
256.  29.05 arbivara
257.  30.20 Panagiotis Christopoulos
258.  31.30 cubing_addict
259.  32.66 Taffy23
260.  33.00 GWL1000
261.  34.04 Andy Chakarov
262.  34.61 SecretSix
263.  35.58 jsolver1
264.  36.98 Rubik’s cube champion
265.  37.34 EmmaTheCapicorn
266.  38.21 Lutz_P
267.  38.52 Qzinator
268.  38.55 Mrdoobery
269.  38.94 Fusion Cuber
270.  40.16 HelgeBerlin
271.  47.76 rPlane331
272.  48.58 lucazdoescubingstuff
273.  48.79 UkkoE
274.  51.34 qaz
275.  1:00.26 Turro
276.  DNF zSquirreL


*4x4x4*(139)
1.  27.78 AndyMok
2.  28.19 asiahyoo1997
3.  28.52 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  29.03 tJardigradHe
5.  29.42 OriginalUsername
6.  29.47 Luke Garrett
7.  30.62 Das Cubing
8.  32.59 Max C.
9.  33.28 Sean Hartman
10.  36.35 Tues
11.  36.79 ichcubegerne
12.  37.79 abhijat
13.  39.03 Boris McCoy
14.  39.42 DGCubes
15.  39.92 BradenTheMagician
16.  40.01 MCuber
17.  40.29 NotMeCubes
18.  40.55 tsutt099
19.  41.37 Ontricus
20.  41.46 20luky3
21.  41.66 TheReasonableCuber
22.  41.72 DhruvA
23.  41.82 Ash Black
24.  42.01 Zamirul Faris
25.  42.75 yijunleow
26.  42.81 agradess2
27.  43.53 Timona
28.  43.72 Garf
29.  43.84 mariotdias
30.  43.98 wearephamily1719
31.  44.25 JacobLittleton
32.  44.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
33.  44.51 Caíque crispim
34.  44.55 sigalig
35.  44.74 KingWilwin16
36.  44.95 zSquirreL
37.  44.96 Christopher Fandrich
38.  44.98 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
39.  45.01 WizardCM
40.  45.20 Cubey_Tube
41.  45.37 Jammy
42.  45.46 Eli Apperson
43.  45.63 Mr_Man_I_Am
44.  45.67 Ianwubby
45.  45.85 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  46.01 Cody_Caston
47.  46.03 Magma Cubing
48.  46.37 abunickabhi
49.  46.40 Harsha Paladugu
50.  46.88 Chris Van Der Brink
51.  46.89 aznbn
52.  47.00 Sub1Hour
53.  47.12 Theemo
54.  47.20 stanley chapel
55.  48.20 bennettstouder
56.  48.68 beabernardes
57.  49.25 switkreytyahhhh
58.  49.59 Koen van Aller
59.  50.11 gruuby
60.  50.31 dylpickle123780
61.  50.39 Maxematician
62.  50.81 Greyson bananas
63.  50.96 bbbbbbbowen
64.  51.32 lumes2121
65.  51.36 Vince M
66.  51.69 elimescube
67.  52.03 drpfisherman
68.  52.26 xyzzy
69.  53.41 JustGoodCuber
70.  53.48 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
71.  53.54 FishTalons
72.  54.66 Fisko
73.  54.77 DUDECUBER
74.  55.97 dhafin
75.  55.99 Calumv 
76.  56.20 OriEy
77.  56.33 LittleLumos
78.  57.00 FLS99
79.  57.07 nigelthecuber
80.  57.98 Calcube
81.  58.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  58.38 thecubemaster23
83.  1:00.77 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  1:00.82 breadears
85.  1:00.91 rlnninja44
86.  1:01.00 Omkar1
87.  1:01.51 AidenCubes
88.  1:01.59 50ph14
89.  1:01.96 SYUTEO
90.  1:02.55 Poorcuber09
91.  1:02.56 Nitin Kumar 2018
92.  1:04.58 Hyperion
93.  1:05.74 hyn
94.  1:07.48 InfinityCuber324
94.  1:07.48 Isaiah The Scott
96.  1:10.92 bluishshark
97.  1:11.45 ARSCubing
98.  1:11.70 That1Cuber
98.  1:11.70 Cubing Mania
100.  1:12.35 padddi
101.  1:13.64 myoder
102.  1:14.03 Danielle Ang
103.  1:14.26 HTS98
104.  1:16.04 Jaco Momberg 
105.  1:16.39 One Wheel
106.  1:16.56 Henry13
107.  1:16.92 Abram Grimsley
108.  1:17.17 CubeLub3r
109.  1:18.55 Jason Tzeng
110.  1:23.37 SpeedCubeLegend17
111.  1:25.83 Jrg
112.  1:25.92 pb_cuber
113.  1:27.33 Meanjuice
114.  1:28.62 calcuber1800
115.  1:29.61 tabberkev
116.  1:31.46 DemonChihuahua
117.  1:32.57 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
118.  1:34.68 Rubika-37-021204
119.  1:34.99 kbrune
120.  1:37.22 sporteisvogel
121.  1:37.43 BigBrainBoi989
122.  1:41.45 CubeEnthusiast15
123.  1:42.63 Heheheha
124.  1:44.33 NoSekt
125.  1:45.97 Quixoteace
126.  1:48.79 Jacck
127.  1:49.96 NotyingCubes
128.  1:54.61 Hazwi
129.  1:59.42 Ricco
130.  2:00.55 RisingShinx
131.  2:25.76 fdskljgrie
132.  2:33.31 EmmaTheCapicorn
133.  2:36.66 Parke187
134.  2:41.70 Krökeldil
135.  3:15.50 rPlane331
136.  5:17.12 Qzinator
137.  DNF Cuber2s
137.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
137.  DNF Ssiא


*5x5x5*(87)
1.  48.52 asiahyoo1997
2.  50.69 tJardigradHe
3.  56.08 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  56.34 Ryan Pilat
5.  56.47 OriginalUsername
6.  58.01 Luke Garrett
7.  59.14 Heewon Seo
8.  59.85 Sean Hartman
9.  1:03.32 abhijat
10.  1:04.65 ichcubegerne
11.  1:08.24 turtwig
12.  1:09.02 DhruvA
13.  1:10.60 Ash Black
14.  1:10.63 Max C.
15.  1:11.84 Victor Tang
16.  1:12.16 Tues
17.  1:14.51 LwBigcubes
18.  1:14.62 NotMeCubes
19.  1:16.06 DGCubes
20.  1:16.82 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:16.83 Boris McCoy
21.  1:16.83 tsutt099
23.  1:16.90 sigalig
24.  1:17.03 KingWilwin16
25.  1:17.73 Vince M
26.  1:20.35 Sub1Hour
27.  1:21.05 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
28.  1:21.26 Magma Cubing
29.  1:21.30 yijunleow
30.  1:23.22 Garf
31.  1:24.64 zSquirreL
32.  1:25.49 xyzzy
33.  1:26.06 switkreytyahhhh
34.  1:26.17 WizardCM
35.  1:26.24 Ianwubby
36.  1:26.56 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:26.78 2018KEAR02
38.  1:27.37 drpfisherman
39.  1:27.63 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  1:27.96 abunickabhi
41.  1:28.14 Ontricus
42.  1:30.87 dylpickle123780
43.  1:33.03 aznbn
44.  1:34.59 JacobLittleton
45.  1:35.69 any name you wish
46.  1:37.36 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  1:38.28 elimescube
48.  1:38.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
49.  1:39.48 Alison Meador
50.  1:40.40 Timona
51.  1:40.90 Maxematician
52.  1:42.59 DuckubingCuber347
53.  1:45.46 c00bmaster
54.  1:46.85 Fisko
55.  1:50.78 lumes2121
56.  1:53.19 FLS99
57.  1:54.01 Calcube
58.  1:55.11 Calumv 
59.  1:55.46 breadears
60.  2:01.42 filmip
61.  2:02.22 nigelthecuber
62.  2:06.73 bluishshark
63.  2:07.08 Isaiah The Scott
64.  2:07.32 One Wheel
65.  2:10.05 Jrg
66.  2:11.58 rlnninja44
67.  2:15.10 Kaito Kid Cuber
68.  2:17.56 Greyson bananas
69.  2:21.05 Rubika-37-021204
70.  2:25.66 Hyperion
71.  2:29.22 Li Xiang
72.  2:32.01 Danielle Ang
73.  2:36.33 fdskljgrie
74.  2:39.67 kbrune
75.  2:43.73 Meanjuice
76.  2:44.22 myoder
77.  2:45.10 Jason Tzeng
78.  2:46.93 sporteisvogel
79.  2:51.71 Jacck
80.  3:09.00 tabberkev
81.  3:33.38 Quixoteace
82.  3:52.30 SpeedCubeLegend17
83.  4:00.80 Jack Law
84.  4:36.55 EmmaTheCapicorn
85.  DNF Poorcuber09
85.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
85.  DNF midnightcuberx


*6x6x6*(42)
1.  1:29.91 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:52.25 ichcubegerne
3.  1:53.64 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:54.79 Luke Garrett
5.  2:00.23 Ash Black
6.  2:04.81 agradess2
7.  2:12.11 LwBigcubes
8.  2:16.00 KingWilwin16
9.  2:17.04 DGCubes
10.  2:17.74 xyzzy
11.  2:20.42 sigalig
12.  2:20.54 abhijat
13.  2:24.94 turtwig
14.  2:27.42 Sub1Hour
15.  2:29.90 Tues
16.  2:32.09 Ianwubby
17.  2:33.36 Magma Cubing
18.  2:33.61 Garf
19.  2:34.19 BradenTheMagician
20.  2:37.05 TheReasonableCuber
21.  2:37.13 tsutt099
22.  2:38.04 Theemo
23.  2:38.07 WizardCM
24.  2:56.96 yijunleow
25.  3:02.53 dylpickle123780
26.  3:08.00 elimescube
27.  3:25.34 Koen van Aller
28.  3:30.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  3:33.07 FLS99
30.  3:41.09 any name you wish
31.  3:43.39 One Wheel
32.  3:48.37 lumes2121
33.  4:10.46 Jrg
34.  4:35.70 Rubika-37-021204
35.  4:37.86 thomas.sch
36.  4:46.02 CubeLub3r
37.  4:55.08 Jacck
38.  5:12.08 sporteisvogel
39.  6:07.66 Danielle Ang
40.  6:14.13 kbrune
41.  8:33.24 EmmaTheCapicorn
42.  DNF Sean Hartman


*7x7x7*(31)
1.  2:47.74 ichcubegerne
2.  2:49.49 OriginalUsername
3.  2:56.61 LwBigcubes


Spoiler



4.  2:56.98 Luke Garrett
5.  3:17.36 KingWilwin16
6.  3:22.00 DhruvA
7.  3:32.18 sigalig
8.  3:34.71 xyzzy
9.  3:47.47 DGCubes
10.  3:49.89 Garf
11.  3:56.82 Tues
12.  3:58.02 Sub1Hour
13.  4:04.03 BradenTheMagician
14.  4:05.08 Ianwubby
15.  4:08.06 dylpickle123780
16.  4:16.85 WizardCM
17.  4:17.86 Magma Cubing
18.  4:36.15 switkreytyahhhh
19.  4:54.68 elimescube
20.  5:12.60 lumes2121
21.  5:39.36 Jrg
22.  5:39.97 One Wheel
23.  5:58.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  6:11.44 rlnninja44
25.  7:52.75 sporteisvogel
26.  9:32.60 kbrune
27.  13:30.81 EmmaTheCapicorn
28.  DNF Dylan Swarts
28.  DNF Max C.
28.  DNF Jaco Momberg 
28.  DNF Hyperion


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(49)
1.  2.67 Caíque crispim
2.  3.38 BrianJ
3.  3.67 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  3.88 fdskljgrie
4.  3.88 Luke Garrett
6.  4.39 Ryan Pilat
7.  4.76 Shaun Mack
8.  4.93 turtwig
9.  5.19 tsutt099
10.  5.96 Tues
11.  5.99 That1Cuber
12.  6.78 Jack Law
13.  6.95 Ash Black
14.  7.12 agradess2
15.  7.22 BradenTheMagician
16.  7.30 ichcubegerne
17.  7.59 Greyson bananas
17.  7.59 Boris McCoy
19.  7.69 bluishshark
20.  7.79 sigalig
21.  7.86 Ontricus
22.  8.06 hah27
23.  8.13 nigelthecuber
24.  8.29 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
25.  8.36 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  10.02 HTS98
27.  10.71 abunickabhi
28.  12.11 hyn
29.  13.36 CubeEnthusiast15
30.  14.06 2019ECKE02
31.  18.04 LittleLumos
32.  18.27 stanley chapel
33.  18.83 UkkoE
34.  19.60 Mike Hughey
35.  22.39 Fisko
36.  22.50 WizardCM
37.  24.47 Hyperion
38.  25.02 SpeedCubeLegend17
39.  26.42 TheReasonableCuber
40.  29.97 Koen van Aller
41.  30.24 Nitin Kumar 2018
42.  30.51 Jacck
43.  31.08 Ricco
44.  33.87 Hazwi
45.  36.10 kbrune
46.  37.51 EmmaTheCapicorn
47.  53.13 sporteisvogel
48.  3:05.55 rPlane331
49.  DNF CubeLub3r


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  18.99 arquillian
2.  20.47 sigalig
3.  22.53 hah27


Spoiler



4.  24.96 ican97
5.  25.51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  26.20 riovqn
7.  26.43 Dylan Swarts
8.  30.81 Victor Tang
9.  34.09 2019ECKE02
10.  35.00 sqAree
11.  38.83 dhafin
12.  56.44 Nihahhat
13.  1:05.01 Jammy
14.  1:15.42 FishTalons
15.  1:25.53 ichcubegerne
16.  1:26.75 filmip
17.  1:33.00 Luke Garrett
18.  1:44.82 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:53.10 Ssiא
20.  2:08.40 kbrune
21.  2:17.49 SpeedCubeLegend17
22.  2:26.03 stanley chapel
23.  2:28.17 Jacck
24.  3:02.14 lumes2121
25.  3:36.07 padddi
26.  4:01.46 sporteisvogel
27.  4:12.80 Quixoteace
28.  DNF LittleLumos
28.  DNF Ricco
28.  DNF DesertWolf
28.  DNF abunickabhi
28.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
28.  DNF Danielle Ang
28.  DNF tsutt099
28.  DNF WizardCM
28.  DNF Kacper Jędrzejuk


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:56.14 Victor Tang
2.  2:09.15 hah27
3.  5:39.89 LittleLumos


Spoiler



4.  8:11.66 Jacck
5.  8:18.28 filmip
6.  13:32.99 ichcubegerne
7.  19:04.75 Ricco
8.  20:29.92 sporteisvogel
9.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  DNF NathanaelCubes
9.  DNF DesertWolf
9.  DNF sigalig
9.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  4:01.17 Victor Tang
2.  4:08.33 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  13:52.05 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF hah27
4.  DNF Ricco
4.  DNF FLS99
4.  DNF Dylan Swarts
4.  DNF sigalig
4.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  32:07.07 LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF 2019ECKE02

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  28/31 56:54 hah27
2.  25/28 48:39 Dylan Swarts
3.  17/17 15:27 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  18/21 54:06 Cuberstache
5.  3/3 11:35 Jacck
6.  3/4 23:04 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(155)
1.  9.69 Luke Garrett
2.  10.21 lilwoaji
3.  11.04 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.71 iLikeCheese
5.  11.91 darrensaito
6.  12.00 NathanaelCubes
7.  12.32 tJardigradHe
8.  12.47 asiahyoo1997
9.  12.76 OriginalUsername
10.  12.88 KingTriden
11.  12.89 Shaun Mack
12.  13.49 Ash Black
13.  13.53 Ryan Pilat
14.  13.73 RedstoneTim
15.  13.89 JackPfeifer
16.  14.36 Nihahhat
17.  14.45 turtwig
18.  14.52 Cody_Caston
19.  14.60 Jude_Stradtner
20.  14.66 leolrg
21.  14.98 tsutt099
22.  15.77 Kylegadj
23.  16.16 midnightcuberx
24.  16.22 Victor Tang
25.  16.39 Sean Hartman
26.  16.61 Redicubeman
27.  16.65 ichcubegerne
28.  16.71 Max C.
29.  16.75 Caíque crispim
30.  17.25 Cale S
31.  17.43 Harsha Paladugu
32.  17.51 remopihel
33.  17.56 nonamed_duck
34.  17.57 BradenTheMagician
35.  18.03 Tues
36.  18.26 Ontricus
37.  18.55 Alison Meador
38.  18.83 yijunleow
39.  18.90 Jammy
40.  18.97 DGCubes
41.  19.10 AydenNguyen
42.  19.49 NotMeCubes
43.  19.59 TheReasonableCuber
44.  19.65 Boris McCoy
44.  19.65 Luke Solves Cubes
46.  19.88 KingWilwin16
47.  19.89 DhruvA
48.  19.95 DuckubingCuber347
49.  20.11 PCCuber
50.  20.31 MCuber
51.  20.75 MJbaka
52.  20.77 Triangles_are_cubers
53.  20.90 xyzzy
54.  20.91 abunickabhi
55.  20.99 Cubey_Tube
56.  21.10 ican97
57.  21.13 Trexrush1
58.  21.42 Mr_Man_I_Am
58.  21.42 Eli Apperson
60.  21.46 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
61.  21.48 switkreytyahhhh
62.  21.56 WizardCM
63.  21.59 VectorCubes
64.  21.91 2018KEAR02
65.  21.92 Parke187
66.  22.20 trangium
67.  22.29 lumes2121
68.  22.74 qatumciuzacqul
69.  22.98 gruuby
70.  23.31 Chris Van Der Brink
71.  23.41 sigalig
72.  23.86 Cuber2s
73.  24.07 any name you wish
74.  24.65 Nevan J
75.  24.73 Koen van Aller
76.  24.89 Sub1Hour
77.  25.80 Timona
78.  26.10 Calumv 
79.  26.14 Dimitry
80.  26.56 zSquirreL
81.  26.85 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
82.  26.87 Kacper Jędrzejuk
83.  26.95 FishTalons
84.  27.30 calcuber1800
85.  27.38 bbbbbbbowen
86.  27.40 thecubemaster23
87.  27.42 Nitin Kumar 2018
88.  27.44 Calcube
89.  27.49 rdurette10
90.  28.06 nigelthecuber
91.  28.07 DemonChihuahua
92.  28.08 InfinityCuber324
93.  28.30 JacobLittleton
94.  28.53 drpfisherman
95.  28.65 Fisko
96.  28.67 Garf
97.  28.93 floqualmie
98.  29.48 Dylan Swarts
99.  29.50 Maxematician
100.  29.76 hyn
101.  30.06 Isaiah The Scott
102.  30.16 Ssiא
103.  30.38 rlnninja44
104.  30.46 Hyperion
105.  31.52 LittleLumos
106.  32.79 FLS99
107.  34.43 Super_Cuber903
108.  34.83 SpiFunTastic
109.  35.77 Cubing Mania
110.  36.25 dylpickle123780
111.  36.39 KellanTheCubingCoder
112.  36.46 Ianwubby
113.  36.61 Poorcuber09
114.  37.07 Noob's Cubes
115.  37.21 AidenCubes
116.  37.51 stanley chapel
117.  39.32 Greyson bananas
118.  39.45 pb_cuber
119.  40.83 bluishshark
120.  43.26 ARSCubing
121.  43.30 Danielle Ang
122.  43.96 fdskljgrie
123.  44.23 Meanjuice
124.  46.00 NotyingCubes
125.  46.44 sporteisvogel
126.  46.75 Jack Law
126.  46.75 Heheheha
128.  47.77 tabberkev
129.  47.89 DUDECUBER
130.  48.67 NONOGamer12
131.  48.83 Hazwi
132.  48.93 HTS98
133.  50.04 Li Xiang
134.  51.26 kbrune
134.  51.26 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
136.  53.02 Rubika-37-021204
137.  53.67 Jacck
138.  54.99 N4C0
139.  55.06 Chai003
140.  55.70 padddi
141.  55.75 SUCubing
142.  57.61 BigBrainBoi989
143.  59.32 SYUTEO
144.  1:01.71 GabTheCuber
145.  1:01.88 Somebody0009
146.  1:02.98 Jacobo_Formigós
147.  1:07.91 c00bmaster
148.  1:22.49 Penguinocuber
149.  1:39.89 Krökeldil
150.  1:51.09 Quixoteace
151.  1:57.85 Exmestify
152.  2:02.11 EmmaTheCapicorn
153.  2:58.46 UkkoE
154.  DNF CubeLub3r
154.  DNF SpeedCubeLegend17


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:25.17 Tues
2.  2:03.23 fdskljgrie
3.  2:54.81 EmmaTheCapicorn

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  31.33 ichcubegerne
2.  46.34 Ontricus
3.  47.92 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  1:00.62 TheReasonableCuber
5.  1:09.41 thecubemaster23
6.  1:24.27 Jacck
7.  1:28.78 Greyson bananas
8.  1:34.56 Chai003
9.  2:06.32 NotMeCubes
10.  2:20.05 Quixoteace
11.  4:15.93 kbrune
12.  DNF Meanjuice
12.  DNF Jack Law
12.  DNF Jacobo_Formigós
12.  DNF CubeLub3r


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  29.67 (34, 26, 29) jronge94
2.  35.33 (35, 39, 32) arbivara
3.  40.33 (41, 37, 43) Timona


Spoiler



4.  42.67 (37, 48, 43) kbrune
5.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) tsutt099
5.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) RyanSoh
5.  DNF (43, DNS, DNS) DUDECUBER
5.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
5.  DNF (55, DNF, 49) BigBrainBoi989
5.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 66) Meanjuice
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Danielle Ang


*2-3-4 Relay*(78)
1.  37.21 asiahyoo1997
2.  40.28 darrensaito
3.  42.30 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  43.96 tJardigradHe
5.  46.29 Ash Black
6.  46.32 MCuber
7.  49.00 Max C.
8.  50.08 abhijat
9.  51.16 JacobLittleton
10.  52.43 DGCubes
11.  52.61 Sub1Hour
12.  52.90 Boris McCoy
13.  53.59 BradenTheMagician
14.  54.25 Garf
15.  54.44 Ontricus
16.  54.96 Timona
17.  57.36 ichcubegerne
18.  58.02 NotMeCubes
19.  58.84 KingWilwin16
20.  59.94 Ianwubby
21.  1:00.43 aznbn
22.  1:00.54 TheReasonableCuber
23.  1:01.76 Zamirul Faris
24.  1:02.02 Koen van Aller
25.  1:03.86 Oliver Pällo
26.  1:03.94 gruuby
27.  1:05.30 Fisko
28.  1:06.28 Tues
29.  1:06.30 Cubey_Tube
30.  1:07.53 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  1:07.60 DUDECUBER
32.  1:09.19 Greyson bananas
33.  1:09.38 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  1:10.08 stanley chapel
35.  1:11.44 abunickabhi
36.  1:11.54 WizardCM
37.  1:14.02 AidenCubes
38.  1:14.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  1:15.39 Calumv 
40.  1:17.47 bbbbbbbowen
41.  1:18.28 lumes2121
42.  1:19.70 hyn
43.  1:20.33 rlnninja44
44.  1:22.04 Cubing Mania
45.  1:22.20 bluishshark
46.  1:22.73 drpfisherman
47.  1:24.11 FLS99
48.  1:24.49 LittleLumos
49.  1:26.00 HTS98
50.  1:26.05 Abram Grimsley
51.  1:27.55 Nitin Kumar 2018
52.  1:33.95 ARSCubing
53.  1:35.63 dylpickle123780
54.  1:42.46 myoder
55.  1:43.57 CubeLub3r
56.  1:44.02 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
57.  1:44.87 Hyperion
58.  1:47.58 Danielle Ang
59.  1:50.45 Jason Tzeng
60.  1:52.51 tabberkev
61.  1:53.64 That1Cuber
62.  1:54.76 BigBrainBoi989
63.  1:56.07 kbrune
64.  1:58.88 SpeedCubeLegend17
65.  2:00.48 Jrg
66.  2:04.95 Heheheha
67.  2:11.50 Meanjuice
68.  2:16.08 fdskljgrie
69.  2:19.36 Quixoteace
70.  2:30.41 Jacck
71.  2:30.42 Hazwi
72.  2:37.41 padddi
73.  2:39.50 NotyingCubes
74.  2:42.30 NONOGamer12
75.  3:19.43 EmmaTheCapicorn
76.  3:34.37 rPlane331
77.  3:43.00 Akshath
78.  6:50.35 lucazdoescubingstuff


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(42)
1.  1:28.36 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:33.86 tJardigradHe
3.  1:58.55 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2:07.45 Tues
5.  2:09.96 DGCubes
6.  2:11.03 NotMeCubes
7.  2:12.20 ichcubegerne
8.  2:13.73 abhijat
9.  2:25.39 TheReasonableCuber
10.  2:25.43 Garf
11.  2:32.12 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  2:34.79 Ianwubby
13.  2:38.22 aznbn
14.  2:39.46 Ontricus
15.  2:40.60 JacobLittleton
16.  2:42.55 WizardCM
17.  2:44.01 Cubey_Tube
18.  2:46.00 dylpickle123780
19.  2:47.74 drpfisherman
20.  2:50.37 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  2:53.19 Timona
22.  2:56.42 fdskljgrie
23.  3:06.50 Fisko
24.  3:07.73 Nitin Kumar 2018
25.  3:10.85 lumes2121
26.  3:25.45 Greyson bananas
27.  3:27.13 FLS99
28.  3:53.72 Danielle Ang
29.  3:55.27 ARSCubing
30.  3:56.72 HTS98
31.  4:25.89 Jrg
32.  4:26.46 myoder
33.  4:36.92 DUDECUBER
34.  4:40.00 kbrune
35.  4:55.70 Meanjuice
36.  5:03.18 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
37.  5:11.90 Jason Tzeng
38.  5:27.45 SpeedCubeLegend17
39.  5:50.06 tabberkev
40.  5:55.64 Quixoteace
41.  6:57.89 Jacck
42.  8:22.68 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  4:09.85 ichcubegerne
2.  4:46.69 Tues
3.  5:08.21 Garf


Spoiler



4.  5:08.58 JacobLittleton
5.  5:45.09 Ianwubby
6.  6:10.84 dylpickle123780
7.  6:21.19 Cubey_Tube
8.  6:45.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  6:46.14 lumes2121
10.  8:29.23 Jrg
11.  8:51.16 HTS98
12.  10:03.66 kbrune
13.  17:22.08 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:32.15 ichcubegerne
2.  8:14.71 Tues
3.  8:42.99 xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  9:21.08 Garf
5.  9:47.12 JacobLittleton
6.  10:12.36 dylpickle123780
7.  10:18.13 Ianwubby
8.  11:43.53 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  12:33.35 lumes2121
10.  14:32.15 Jrg
11.  21:36.99 kbrune
12.  29:05.73 EmmaTheCapicorn


*Clock*(90)
1.  4.61 Jude_Stradtner
2.  4.63 MartinN13
3.  4.67 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4.  4.75 2018KEAR02
5.  5.17 Oliver Pällo
6.  5.32 Luke Garrett
7.  5.51 arquillian
8.  5.70 Jules Graham
9.  5.81 Jakub D
10.  6.00 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
11.  6.03 Clock_Enthusiast
12.  6.24 Chris Van Der Brink
13.  6.48 50ph14
14.  6.68 zSquirreL
15.  6.77 sqAree
16.  6.91 BradenTheMagician
17.  7.03 darrensaito
18.  7.07 Shaun Mack
19.  7.20 HarrisonM
20.  7.26 Christopher Fandrich
21.  7.40 AndyMok
22.  7.86 floqualmie
23.  8.09 tsutt099
24.  8.31 Nihahhat
25.  8.37 MCuber
26.  8.40 Harsha Paladugu
27.  8.46 weatherman223
28.  8.50 OriginalUsername
29.  8.58 InfinityCuber324
30.  8.97 remopihel
31.  8.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  9.06 Parke187
33.  9.09 asiahyoo1997
34.  9.20 2019ECKE02
35.  9.21 Nong Quoc Khanh
36.  9.28 Tues
37.  9.36 Ryan Pilat
38.  9.37 Boris McCoy
38.  9.37 bluishshark
40.  9.56 Jammy
41.  9.70 SpeedCubeLegend17
42.  9.74 Ash Black
43.  9.94 Greyson bananas
44.  9.97 Fisko
45.  9.98 lumes2121
46.  10.04 DynaXT
47.  10.09 Jason Tzeng
48.  10.38 gruuby
49.  10.78 That1Cuber
50.  10.79 Panagiotis Christopoulos
51.  10.88 sigalig
52.  10.99 Calcube
53.  11.12 Sub1Hour
54.  11.14 DGCubes
55.  11.33 wearephamily1719
56.  11.39 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  11.42 ichcubegerne
58.  11.55 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
59.  11.63 rlnninja44
60.  12.09 TheReasonableCuber
61.  12.18 KellanTheCubingCoder
62.  12.59 CubeLub3r
63.  12.61 Cody_Caston
64.  13.13 Magma Cubing
65.  13.98 cuberswoop
66.  14.36 JacobLittleton
67.  14.42 mariotdias
68.  14.75 rdurette10
69.  15.01 Cubey_Tube
70.  15.80 Poorcuber09
71.  16.15 elimescube
72.  16.21 Danielle Ang
73.  16.48 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  17.15 ARSCubing
75.  18.13 Heheheha
76.  18.70 Jacck
77.  19.87 PortugeeJoe
78.  20.87 sporteisvogel
79.  22.00 Quixoteace
80.  22.17 Maxematician
81.  26.10 Hyperion
82.  29.81 Ricco
83.  33.94 dylpickle123780
84.  35.30 Koen van Aller
85.  36.30 Jack Law
86.  39.79 arbivara
87.  41.32 BigBrainBoi989
88.  56.64 Meanjuice
89.  DNF WizardCM
89.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Megaminx*(64)
1.  35.56 Heewon Seo
2.  39.28 AidanNoogie
3.  41.17 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  45.28 Luke Garrett
5.  46.77 KrokosB
6.  49.46 WizardCM
7.  49.89 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  52.78 Jammy
9.  53.64 yijunleow
10.  53.67 abhijat
11.  57.15 OriginalUsername
12.  57.83 mariotdias
13.  58.33 BradenTheMagician
14.  58.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  59.03 Ash Black
16.  59.92 Fred Lang
17.  1:00.97 Shadowjockey
18.  1:03.43 DhruvA
19.  1:03.71 switkreytyahhhh
20.  1:04.77 ichcubegerne
21.  1:05.77 tsutt099
22.  1:08.74 Tues
23.  1:09.23 Garf
24.  1:09.67 agradess2
25.  1:10.24 gruuby
26.  1:12.82 Timona
27.  1:15.37 Sub1Hour
28.  1:17.69 Dylan Swarts
29.  1:18.22 Kaito Kid Cuber
30.  1:19.67 c00bmaster
31.  1:20.61 50ph14
32.  1:23.31 TheReasonableCuber
33.  1:23.71 Magma Cubing
34.  1:28.15 2018KEAR02
35.  1:28.94 sigalig
36.  1:30.99 Luke Solves Cubes
37.  1:32.93 Fisko
38.  1:36.27 any name you wish
39.  1:37.09 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  1:40.83 JacobLittleton
41.  1:42.40 Koen van Aller
42.  1:43.53 stanley chapel
43.  1:44.12 lumes2121
44.  1:46.49 Cubey_Tube
45.  1:46.74 zSquirreL
46.  1:47.10 nigelthecuber
47.  1:57.77 Maxematician
48.  2:01.57 fdskljgrie
49.  2:04.16 Greyson bananas
50.  2:04.50 Hyperion
51.  2:09.95 Ianwubby
52.  2:14.08 Sellerie11
53.  2:29.09 One Wheel
54.  2:31.66 hyn
55.  2:54.50 Jrg
56.  2:59.40 Meanjuice
57.  3:08.38 Jacck
58.  3:12.41 sporteisvogel
59.  3:15.87 Chai003
60.  5:24.86 kbrune
61.  DNF Sean Hartman
61.  DNF SpiFunTastic
61.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
61.  DNF DUDECUBER


*Pyraminx*(133)
1.  1.84 fdskljgrie
2.  1.91 parkertrager
3.  2.17 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  2.29 Jules Graham
5.  2.71 mariotdias
6.  2.75 BrianJ
7.  2.76 Cody_Caston
8.  2.87 EvanWright1
9.  2.91 Luke Garrett
10.  2.96 Shaun Mack
11.  2.97 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  3.06 50ph14
13.  3.08 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  3.10 tJardigradHe
15.  3.25 Ryan Pilat
15.  3.25 remopihel
17.  3.58 Ash Black
18.  3.60 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.61 Mr_Man_I_Am
20.  3.85 DGCubes
21.  3.90 SpiFunTastic
22.  4.00 aznbn
23.  4.11 tsutt099
24.  4.18 darrensaito
25.  4.31 lilwoaji
26.  4.42 Boris McCoy
27.  4.50 WizardCM
28.  4.59 wearephamily1719
29.  4.62 Max C.
30.  4.65 Ontricus
31.  4.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  4.94 Sean Hartman
33.  4.96 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  5.03 GooseCuber
35.  5.06 JacobLittleton
36.  5.07 Daniel 3x3
37.  5.09 dhafin
38.  5.16 VectorCubes
39.  5.18 Magma Cubing
40.  5.45 DhruvA
41.  5.73 Tues
42.  5.74 rdurette10
43.  5.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  5.89 KrokosB
45.  6.31 ichcubegerne
46.  6.41 gruuby
47.  6.44 Parke187
48.  6.57 Jason Tzeng
49.  6.66 eyeballboi
50.  6.83 CubeLub3r
51.  6.92 nigelthecuber
52.  6.94 Cuber2s
53.  6.99 AydenNguyen
54.  7.07 midnightcuberx
55.  7.18 agradess2
56.  7.27 Alpha cuber
57.  7.35 weatherman223
58.  7.37 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  7.44 Fisko
60.  7.45 Thewan
61.  7.47 Calumv 
62.  7.51 lumes2121
63.  7.52 Jammy
64.  7.54 abunickabhi
65.  7.75 SpeedCubeLegend17
66.  7.86 DuckubingCuber347
66.  7.86 Hyperion
68.  7.91 Isaiah The Scott
69.  8.04 Cubey_Tube
70.  8.07 KellanTheCubingCoder
71.  8.17 ARSCubing
72.  8.22 Alison Meador
73.  8.25 Poorcuber09
74.  8.32 drpfisherman
75.  8.34 White KB
76.  8.51 DynaXT
77.  8.53 Greyson bananas
78.  8.62 Calcube
79.  8.83 Firestar
80.  8.94 N4C0
81.  9.18 Topherlul
82.  9.27 MJbaka
83.  9.30 BigBrainBoi989
84.  9.32 Jaco Momberg 
85.  9.40 AidenCubes
86.  9.51 Ianwubby
87.  9.64 Dimitry
88.  9.70 Super_Cuber903
89.  9.74 InfinityCuber324
90.  9.81 Jack Law
91.  10.03 Maxematician
92.  10.10 DUDECUBER
93.  10.26 SYUTEO
94.  10.28 KingTriden
94.  10.28 Meanjuice
96.  10.39 Koen van Aller
97.  10.60 TheReasonableCuber
98.  10.78 thecubemaster23
99.  10.80 Penguinocuber
99.  10.80 rlnninja44
101.  10.87 pb_cuber
102.  10.92 c00bmaster
103.  11.09 EmmaTheCapicorn
104.  11.18 Heheheha
105.  11.56 Ricco
106.  11.74 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
107.  11.75 Hazwi
108.  11.87 bluishshark
109.  12.00 FLS99
110.  12.02 sigalig
111.  12.26 Akshath
112.  12.40 Jacck
113.  12.50 Cubing Mania
114.  12.61 Jany
115.  12.82 tabberkev
116.  12.86 Sub1Hour
117.  12.94 Quixoteace
118.  13.80 Rubika-37-021204
119.  13.94 Jacobo_Formigós
120.  14.02 sporteisvogel
121.  14.08 Danielle Ang
122.  14.09 HTS98
123.  14.52 Ssiא
124.  15.25 NotyingCubes
124.  15.25 GT8590
126.  16.83 Chai003
127.  18.70 kbrune
128.  20.19 JamesBond54
129.  22.17 UkkoE
130.  27.43 Krökeldil
131.  41.65 PortugeeJoe
132.  DNF zSquirreL
132.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Square-1*(85)
1.  6.92 EvanWright1
2.  6.96 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.67 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  8.18 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  8.38 Ryan Pilat
6.  9.21 2019ECKE02
7.  9.26 JackPfeifer
8.  9.89 arquillian
9.  10.57 Shaun Mack
10.  10.64 Cale S
11.  10.87 darrensaito
12.  11.08 tsutt099
13.  11.43 AndrewT99
14.  11.84 Sean Hartman
15.  12.19 Boris McCoy
16.  12.40 remopihel
17.  12.79 Sub1Hour
18.  12.82 OriginalUsername
19.  12.85 Luke Garrett
20.  13.31 fun at the joy
21.  14.20 NewoMinx
22.  14.36 BradenTheMagician
23.  14.39 Legomanz
24.  15.04 Nong Quoc Khanh
25.  15.70 lilwoaji
26.  15.72 zSquirreL
27.  15.75 AydenNguyen
28.  16.05 Tues
29.  16.20 wearephamily1719
30.  16.34 Ash Black
31.  16.90 tJardigradHe
32.  17.66 Mr_Man_I_Am
33.  17.89 hyn
34.  17.99 ichcubegerne
35.  18.29 JacobLittleton
36.  18.55 bluishshark
37.  18.69 abhijat
38.  18.70 50ph14
39.  18.74 sigalig
40.  18.86 ExultantCarn
41.  19.41 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  19.66 Chris Van Der Brink
43.  19.91 Harsha Paladugu
44.  20.27 Cody_Caston
45.  20.83 DGCubes
46.  22.11 KrokosB
47.  23.86 Cubey_Tube
48.  24.67 Alison Meador
49.  25.25 Fisko
50.  25.98 Jammy
51.  26.48 midnightcuberx
52.  27.42 Luke Solves Cubes
53.  27.44 Vince M
54.  28.13 InfinityCuber324
55.  28.81 Greyson bananas
56.  29.53 TheReasonableCuber
57.  29.58 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
58.  30.29 ARSCubing
59.  30.40 WizardCM
60.  30.54 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
61.  30.68 nigelthecuber
62.  30.78 BigBrainBoi989
63.  30.87 Maxematician
64.  31.18 Poorcuber09
65.  32.00 gruuby
66.  32.89 Dimitry
67.  33.36 Meanjuice
68.  35.27 Calumv 
69.  35.64 Parke187
70.  36.11 HTS98
71.  36.89 Cubing Mania
72.  39.70 Koen van Aller
73.  40.05 tabberkev
74.  40.26 KellanTheCubingCoder
75.  41.83 sporteisvogel
76.  41.98 Magma Cubing
77.  42.25 AidenCubes
78.  46.07 CubeLub3r
79.  46.70 FLS99
80.  53.21 Hyperion
81.  1:22.69 N4C0
82.  1:23.81 Jacck
83.  2:05.20 GabTheCuber
84.  2:27.37 EmmaTheCapicorn
85.  DNF MCuber


*Skewb*(113)
1.  1.82 Cody_Caston
2.  1.90 BradyCubes08
3.  2.04 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  2.05 Legomanz
5.  2.20 Nong Quoc Khanh
6.  2.77 BrianJ
7.  3.51 Shaun Mack
8.  3.62 Cale S
9.  3.69 tsutt099
10.  3.78 Tues
11.  3.79 Vlad Hordiienko
12.  3.81 darrensaito
13.  3.96 NewoMinx
14.  4.07 Alpha cuber
15.  4.14 Luke Garrett
16.  4.15 Magma Cubing
16.  4.15 lilwoaji
16.  4.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  4.20 remopihel
20.  4.28 Sean Hartman
21.  4.36 tJardigradHe
22.  4.53 weatherman223
23.  4.56 MichaelNielsen
24.  4.60 Ryan Pilat
25.  4.61 bobbybob
26.  4.73 N4C0
27.  4.74 João Vinicius
28.  4.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
29.  4.87 nigelthecuber
29.  4.87 Hyperion
31.  4.98 VectorCubes
32.  5.02 InfinityCuber324
33.  5.05 Triangles_are_cubers
34.  5.19 Mr_Man_I_Am
35.  5.28 DGCubes
35.  5.28 BradenTheMagician
37.  5.29 lumes2121
38.  5.31 Chris Van Der Brink
39.  5.61 ichcubegerne
40.  5.62 any name you wish
41.  5.69 Boris McCoy
42.  6.02 wearephamily1719
43.  6.08 DUDECUBER
44.  6.10 Fisko
45.  6.16 Calcube
46.  6.39 Poorcuber09
47.  6.40 Jammy
48.  6.50 2019ECKE02
49.  6.55 zSquirreL
49.  6.55 DynaXT
51.  6.65 Alison Meador
52.  6.68 Greyson bananas
53.  6.80 sigalig
54.  6.81 Harsha Paladugu
55.  6.83 Jason Tzeng
56.  6.85 Parke187
57.  6.92 JacobLittleton
58.  6.97 WizardCM
59.  7.23 MCuber
60.  7.26 Cubey_Tube
61.  7.53 Sub1Hour
62.  7.58 Calumv 
63.  7.65 DuckubingCuber347
64.  7.95 AydenNguyen
65.  7.97 TheReasonableCuber
66.  8.12 Ianwubby
67.  8.16 LittleLumos
68.  8.19 bluishshark
68.  8.19 gruuby
70.  8.30 That1Cuber
71.  8.58 KellanTheCubingCoder
72.  8.71 Panagiotis Christopoulos
73.  8.89 Timona
74.  9.00 Jack Law
75.  9.16 SpiFunTastic
76.  9.32 HTS98
77.  9.35 rdurette10
78.  9.47 BigBrainBoi989
79.  9.49 Lukz
80.  9.66 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
81.  9.68 Jaco Momberg 
82.  9.75 FLS99
83.  9.79 ARSCubing
84.  9.81 Koen van Aller
85.  9.84 Isaiah The Scott
86.  10.01 NotMeCubes
87.  10.13 rlnninja44
88.  10.80 Super_Cuber903
89.  10.82 Jacobo_Formigós
90.  10.89 Maxematician
91.  11.00 CubeLub3r
92.  11.30 Jany
93.  11.75 fdskljgrie
94.  12.17 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  12.29 KingWilwin16
96.  12.83 pb_cuber
97.  12.85 tabberkev
98.  12.99 GooseCuber
99.  13.54 SYUTEO
100.  14.14 Dimitry
101.  14.84 Meanjuice
102.  14.88 Jacck
103.  16.05 Ricco
104.  16.24 Cubing Mania
105.  16.59 Chai003
106.  17.90 Hazwi
107.  17.91 EmmaTheCapicorn
108.  18.24 sporteisvogel
109.  19.04 c00bmaster
110.  19.71 Heheheha
111.  24.89 ya boi jimmy
112.  25.24 NotyingCubes
113.  26.13 kbrune


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  21.69 DGCubes
2.  22.86 WizardCM
3.  27.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  29.16 ichcubegerne
5.  29.29 Ash Black
6.  31.53 gruuby
7.  36.35 DuckubingCuber347
8.  36.95 Fisko
9.  38.27 cuberswoop
10.  39.14 That1Cuber
11.  39.22 Sub1Hour
12.  40.02 Tues
13.  40.32 stanley chapel
14.  42.67 TheReasonableCuber
15.  43.93 Meanjuice
16.  45.66 fdskljgrie
17.  58.34 Ianwubby
18.  1:01.42 Abram Grimsley
19.  1:04.36 Luke Solves Cubes
20.  1:21.85 Cubing Mania
21.  1:33.68 EmmaTheCapicorn
22.  3:03.51 lucazdoescubingstuff


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:51.13 tJardigradHe
2.  3:54.27 Tues
3.  4:33.40 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:59.58 WizardCM
5.  5:23.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  5:28.06 Chris Van Der Brink
7.  5:40.59 JacobLittleton
8.  6:20.24 Fisko
9.  7:59.80 Greyson bananas
10.  8:05.67 bluishshark
11.  16:27.23 Quixoteace
12.  18:53.18 EmmaTheCapicorn


*Redi Cube*(17)
1.  5.90 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  6.04 Redicubeman
3.  11.82 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.15 Ash Black
5.  13.79 ichcubegerne
6.  16.80 Sub1Hour
7.  18.32 Abram Grimsley
8.  18.94 Magma Cubing
9.  20.01 Fisko
10.  20.92 gruuby
11.  23.30 Ianwubby
12.  23.62 Meanjuice
13.  25.32 TheReasonableCuber
14.  26.03 BigBrainBoi989
15.  33.87 Jacck
16.  37.18 EmmaTheCapicorn
17.  49.57 DynaXT


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  16.59 Harsha Paladugu
2.  20.51 Ash Black
3.  21.23 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  32.92 ichcubegerne
5.  42.94 WizardCM
6.  54.20 ARSCubing
7.  1:08.32 Jacck
8.  1:39.27 EmmaTheCapicorn


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  17.07 Ontricus
2.  18.08 Zamirul Faris
3.  22.96 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  27.17 DGCubes
5.  36.27 InlandEmpireCuber
6.  1:09.87 Sub1Hour
7.  2:54.59 Jacck
8.  DNF Meanjuice


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  65.09 Meanjuice
2.  76.11 kbrune
3.  DNF any name you wish
3.  DNF WizardCM
3.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna
3.  DNF Danielle Ang
3.  DNF BigBrainBoi989

*Mirror Blocks*(19)
1.  14.90 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.89 Alison Meador
3.  21.43 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  24.33 Haya_Mirror
5.  28.89 gruuby
6.  29.92 Thewan
7.  31.84 Ash Black
8.  32.18 fdskljgrie
9.  38.01 TheReasonableCuber
10.  38.71 Abram Grimsley
11.  39.58 DGCubes
12.  43.56 WizardCM
13.  55.06 Cubing Mania
14.  58.23 DUDECUBER
15.  1:12.54 Jack Law
16.  1:18.94 Meanjuice
17.  2:03.71 Hazwi
18.  3:00.33 EmmaTheCapicorn
19.  5:10.80 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  6:51.67 thomas.sch
2.  14:52.28 BradenTheMagician

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(7)
1.  22.04 Das Cubing
2.  35.97 Kit Clement
3.  1:20.99 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  1:31.15 xyzzy
5.  1:39.68 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:42.81 Sub1Hour
7.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber



*Contest results*(314)
1.  1563 Luke Garrett
2.  1466 Ash Black
3.  1410 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1390 Tues
5.  1382 BradenTheMagician
6.  1304 tsutt099
7.  1276 darrensaito
8.  1239 tJardigradHe
9.  1206 DGCubes
10.  1165 Boris McCoy
11.  1133 WizardCM
11.  1133 OriginalUsername
13.  1111 Ryan Pilat
14.  1093 asiahyoo1997
15.  1085 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  1083 Sean Hartman
17.  1063 Shaun Mack
18.  1051 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  1028 BrianJ
20.  1012 JacobLittleton
21.  1006 TheReasonableCuber
22.  991 Cody_Caston
23.  980 Max C.
24.  944 Ontricus
25.  940 Greyson bananas
26.  939 Sub1Hour
27.  926 sigalig
28.  915 DhruvA
29.  893 Jammy
30.  890 remopihel
31.  885 lilwoaji
31.  885 lumes2121
33.  875 gruuby
34.  861 Harsha Paladugu
34.  861 abhijat
36.  835 Fisko
37.  832 Cubey_Tube
38.  804 Mr_Man_I_Am
39.  790 Ianwubby
40.  776 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  775 Magma Cubing
42.  767 MCuber
43.  763 AndyMok
44.  759 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
45.  755 yijunleow
46.  752 NotMeCubes
47.  751 Caíque crispim
48.  748 Timona
49.  734 wearephamily1719
50.  724 nigelthecuber
51.  720 Christopher Fandrich
52.  719 AydenNguyen
53.  718 VectorCubes
54.  711 Garf
55.  702 agradess2
56.  697 turtwig
56.  697 Cale S
58.  696 KingWilwin16
59.  684 2018KEAR02
59.  684 mariotdias
61.  679 aznbn
62.  676 Parke187
63.  670 abunickabhi
64.  664 InfinityCuber324
65.  657 NewoMinx
66.  648 zSquirreL
67.  644 Zamirul Faris
68.  640 EvanWright1
69.  637 Koen van Aller
70.  629 Alison Meador
71.  619 Calumv 
72.  618 arquillian
72.  618 Calcube
74.  614 fdskljgrie
74.  614 KingTriden
76.  609 DuckubingCuber347
77.  603 Redicubeman
78.  602 Eli Apperson
79.  591 bluishshark
80.  585 midnightcuberx
81.  578 switkreytyahhhh
82.  572 ARSCubing
83.  564 KrokosB
84.  563 MichaelNielsen
85.  562 Cuber2s
86.  558 rlnninja44
87.  555 Nong Quoc Khanh
88.  550 xyzzy
89.  546 Luke Solves Cubes
89.  546 thecubemaster23
91.  540 Hyperion
92.  520 DUDECUBER
93.  519 bbbbbbbowen
94.  515 FLS99
95.  510 drpfisherman
96.  508 dylpickle123780
97.  501 any name you wish
98.  500 HTS98
98.  500 stanley chapel
100.  499 Dimitry
101.  492 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
101.  492 Maxematician
101.  492 JackPfeifer
101.  492 hyn
105.  491 AidanNoogie
106.  487 eyeballboi
107.  481 Charles Jerome
108.  467 rdurette10
109.  458 Poorcuber09
110.  453 hah27
110.  453 Jge
112.  450 Victor Tang
113.  448 50ph14
113.  448 MJbaka
113.  448 Nitin Kumar 2018
116.  447 Jude_Stradtner
117.  438 SpiFunTastic
118.  437 leomannen
119.  435 iLikeCheese
120.  434 LittleLumos
121.  428 CubeLub3r
121.  428 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
123.  427 AidenCubes
124.  426 KellanTheCubingCoder
125.  422 Vlad Hordiienko
126.  420 Cubing Mania
127.  417 trangium
128.  416 That1Cuber
129.  409 Heewon Seo
129.  409 DynaXT
131.  402 Das Cubing
132.  401 InlandEmpireCuber
133.  400 Vince M
133.  400 Isaiah The Scott
135.  399 dhafin
136.  397 Fred Lang
137.  391 kbrune
137.  391 Theemo
139.  385 Kylegadj
140.  384 Legomanz
141.  382 JustGoodCuber
142.  380 bennettstouder
142.  380 floqualmie
144.  378 João Vinicius
145.  374 Meanjuice
146.  372 the super cuber
147.  371 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
148.  370 Jason Tzeng
149.  364 weatherman223
150.  360 Brendyn Dunagan
151.  359 Jules Graham
152.  358 SpeedCubeLegend17
153.  356 Super_Cuber903
154.  353 Alpha cuber
155.  349 Dylan Swarts
156.  332 Oliver Pällo
156.  332 c00bmaster
158.  327 20luky3
159.  325 RedstoneTim
160.  324 Jack Law
160.  324 parkertrager
162.  322 leolrg
162.  322 Danielle Ang
164.  321 Jacck
165.  320 Nevan J
166.  318 BigBrainBoi989
167.  313 FishTalons
168.  311 ExultantCarn
169.  307 Jaco Momberg 
170.  306 PCCuber
171.  297 Trexrush1
172.  295 elimescube
173.  293 sporteisvogel
173.  293 2019ECKE02
175.  291 SYUTEO
175.  291 LwBigcubes
177.  286 Heheheha
178.  278 pb_cuber
179.  276 benzhao
179.  276 OriEy
181.  269 tabberkev
182.  264 DemonChihuahua
183.  262 DLXCubing
184.  261 N4C0
185.  258 FishyIshy
186.  256 Topherlul
187.  255 GooseCuber
188.  253 beabernardes
189.  251 Abram Grimsley
190.  246 SpeedyReedy
190.  246 Nihahhat
192.  245 nonamed_duck
193.  241 Daniel 3x3
193.  241 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
195.  240 CubeEnthusiast15
196.  235 mihnea3000
197.  232 Jrg
198.  230 Chai003
199.  227 Hazwi
200.  222 White KB
201.  221 breadears
202.  217 Ssiא
203.  215 Caleb Rogers
204.  210 TheCubingAddict980
205.  208 Imsoosm
205.  208 BradyLawrence
207.  207 padddi
207.  207 Quixoteace
209.  205 NotyingCubes
210.  204 Noob's Cubes
211.  203 myoder
212.  199 Henry13
212.  199 Ricco
214.  198 Rubika-37-021204
215.  196 qatumciuzacqul
216.  192 calcuber1800
216.  192 Omkar1
218.  188 EmmaTheCapicorn
219.  185 Jorian Meeuse
219.  185 Jakub D
221.  184 ARJCuber
222.  183 Antto Pitkänen
223.  178 Thewan
223.  178 bobbybob
225.  177 One Wheel
225.  177 niharika22001100
227.  173 Enoch Jiang
228.  171 Kaito Kid Cuber
229.  169 Xauxage
229.  169 Clock_Enthusiast
231.  168 WHY841
232.  157 NathanaelCubes
233.  152 Jacobo_Formigós
234.  151 superkitkat106
235.  150 Li Xiang
236.  148 WTFperm
236.  148 Panagiotis Christopoulos
238.  147 filmip
239.  146 ya boi jimmy
240.  145 ican97
241.  144 pjk
242.  143 Lukz
243.  130 SpeedCubeReview
244.  129 edcuberrules8473
245.  119 NONOGamer12
246.  114 BradyCubes08
247.  113 sqAree
248.  107 Akshath
249.  104 GabTheCuber
250.  102 Tsukasa Sano
251.  100 Somebody0009
252.  94 RyanSoh
253.  93 CT-6666
253.  93 SUCubing
255.  91 MartinN13
255.  91 RisingShinx
255.  91 tungsten
258.  90 Raphsurvivor
259.  89 Jany
260.  88 Penguinocuber
261.  82 KamTheCuber
262.  77 AndrewT99
263.  76 Tekooo
264.  74 HarrisonM
265.  72 Magimus
266.  70 fun at the joy
267.  68 Mike Hughey
267.  68 UkkoE
269.  66 Krökeldil
270.  63 khachuli
271.  62 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
272.  61 arbivara
272.  61 FeelTheBeat
274.  60 Firestar
274.  60 Jlit
276.  59 NoSekt
276.  59 Elisa Rippe
278.  53 cubing_addict
279.  52 Shadowjockey
280.  49 Kayden
281.  48 helloimcubedup
282.  44 Qzinator
282.  44 cuberswoop
284.  43 TheDog35
284.  43 Exmestify
286.  41 1davey29
287.  39 riovqn
287.  39 rPlane331
289.  37 GT8590
290.  35 Andy Chakarov
291.  33 Young_sap_BeCubing
292.  30 Mrdoobery
293.  29 astnon
294.  27 GWL1000
295.  26 Cuberstache
296.  24 Rubik’s cube champion
297.  21 thomas.sch
297.  21 Taffy23
297.  21 jronge94
297.  21 PortugeeJoe
301.  20 DesertWolf
302.  19 Haya_Mirror
303.  18 SecretSix
303.  18 lucazdoescubingstuff
305.  17 jsolver1
305.  17 Sellerie11
307.  16 Fusion Cuber
308.  14 Lutz_P
309.  11 RubikAr
310.  10 HelgeBerlin
310.  10 Kit Clement
312.  8 JamesBond54
313.  6 qaz
314.  5 Turro


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Oct 11, 2022)

im proud to be ranked 272nd in 3x3 lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2022)

314 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 303!

That means our winner this week is *SecretSix!* Congratulations!!


----------

